# General > General Chat >  The LitNeT Town crier.

## Nightshade

The newspaper you can rely on for totally fictional and half factual reports on what is going on in the Literature Network Community.
And the first Item we have to report is that Nightshade has wayyyy too much free time.
The Forum book club is reading Thomas hardy's Return of the native. 
Jay is looking for a reliable Recipe for life.
While in the Poetry Post section Satirical Jesterfield is the highest rated poem and Taliesin's World of shadows is the most popular.
There has been no new news on the whereabouts of the missing Troll Trolley anyone with any leads should contact the missing trolls department at the National Globe Trotting Toys Association (NGTTA)
Quite interesting side notes are:
a geek is a drink ( i think) 
2 part reading
3 parts Forum

So ends the first edition
 :Tongue:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

i looked geek up in the dictionary and it's a person that bites the heads off of chickens.

----------


## Nightshade

Thankyou for sending in your opinion to the newspaper.. the editor would like to point out that this is a LitNET slang invented apparantly last night by scher in the live chat (page 26 I belive)
 :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

My my....talking about the "love" to the forum... :Nod: 

Say, can I post personal ads?  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

yupp anything everything is welcome here!
Well with in the rules, atleast :Tongue:

----------


## subterranean

which are...?




> Well with in the rules, atleast

----------


## Jay

The forum rules, you know, if it's got anything to do with politics (current), hands off and such, I'm sure you must have heard about that  :Wink: 

Latest news:
Jay finaly found out the reliable recipe for Life! Copyrighted B-Mental... if you don't know how to mix it, improvise and say 'here's your Life, sir/ma'am'  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Pensive is a free person now as her exams are over.

----------


## Nightshade

*The Headlines
Mono has been gone 9 days.
Trolley is still missing. 
On a slightly more upbeat note Nightshade was killed 7 times in 2 pages.
The Chosen one has yet to appear. And The prophecy seems to be doomed to fade to obscurity.
There has not been a role play for  ages.
IN the forum book club it looks like Love in time of cholera is finally on its 3rd attempt going to win by one vote..or we will be doomed too another 19th century novel. :S
Causes for excessive violence and rage in todays youth is being addressed in General Chat.
*

fresh off the press
DANCING NANA BRUTALLY BUTCHERED!
As This issue was being posted the Embessy of smilies issued a stament confirming the murder of the beloved Banana Nana. As yet the details are sketchy but it seems that some monster ate him!  

Is this the face of the one responsible?
The Crier wants to hear from *YOU*!

----------


## subterranean

Sub's news:

Sub is still don't understand what trolley means  :Blush:

----------


## Nightshade

The mystery of The Troll uncovered!

trolley: the world trotting troll was lost err ok misplaced somwhere between Iceland (helga) and the UK (Nightshade) we suspect she might have been troll napped by evil Nome forces intenet on destroying the trolls ( or that is the Crier theory anyway) .
Some belive she did not want to visit the heat of Egypt and took a long but temporary detour.

----------


## subterranean

Is that link a serious one?

----------


## Nightshade

is it ever! yes, this is a respectable establishment everything we print is tottally serious :Brow:

----------


## papayahed

I am sending pictures of trolly to Interpol as we speak.

----------


## Koa

> Pensive is a free person now as her exams are over.


Is Pensive a She?  :Eek2:   :Confused:

----------


## subterranean

I suppose so  :Smile:

----------


## baddad

> I am sending pictures of trolly to Interpol as we speak.


....it might be quite funny if you actually did that.......and who knows, maybe someone there would help out on a lark..............and yeah, feel free to use MY return address, I fear nothing.............

----------


## samercury

> Pensive is a free person now as her exams are over.


Make that the opposite for me please  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

Well, 'tis good to see that you're still smiling there sammy  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

Pensive is happy because she has got the results of her exams.

hurray, its weekend.

----------


## Perspicacity

I hope those results brought happiness Pensive. My exams did, and I'm so happy  :Biggrin:  Good luck to all with exam anghst, and a special good luck to you Sammy!  :Wave:

----------


## papayahed

> ....it might be quite funny if you actually did that.......and who knows, maybe someone there would help out on a lark..............and yeah, feel free to use MY return address, I fear nothing.............


I checked the Interpol site, when it comes to missing children (there was no category for rubber) only the local law enforcment agencies can report missing children to Interpol. Now we just have to decide which locality should gett his ball rolling. Would it be ihrocks? helga? nightshade? Not papaya!

----------


## samercury

Yay! Exams are over...almost...still have one more.....at least it's week-end  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Today has been a day of gains and losses....
shea has returned  :Banana:  as has the dancing nana
but weve lost rachel *sniff*
and both Mono and trolley are both still missing .
_______________________________________________

We are goning to nominate a member of the year!! isnt that cool!
We would like to hear your opinions on the matter....

Kilted exile has returned dince the last issue of this and umm let see there was a suiting of Master Bong recently as well
this month the forum book club is finally reading love in time of cholera after 3 attempts to get it voted and sources belive that Scher is over the moon ( Im not but that the way the cookie crumbles) :Biggrin: 

on a note of interest the editor whises everyone a happy unbirthday!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## NNoah3

We are short ten members to reach 9000 members, maybe we are going to start the new year with more than 10000.  :Nod:

----------


## jakobin

do we want 10000 members? the whole forum then becomes so impersonal.

although maybe it will be fun, as long as we have many active users.

----------


## Koa

I am visiting the forum at this late hour following Nighty's order  :Biggrin: 

And I think it would be a good idea to delete some users who never posted...the ones that joined like 3 years ago and never returned for example... uhm maybe I should suggest it to the boss here, but I dont want to sound like a know-it-all...after all it's his place and if that doesnt bother him, I should just mind my own business  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

Koa, I thought you don't take orders from anyone? (exclude your boss  :Biggrin:  )


Smeagol aka Gollum was suggesting about deleting inactive members on the other thread. Though I don't quite agree with him, I think his idea of establishing a closer and more personal forum is sweet  :Nod:

----------


## Koa

well maybe nighty is my boss and i didnt know?  :Wink:  or do i take orders from my boss anyway?
uhm it wasnt a great idea anyway...now if i dont collapse to bed within 2 minutes i'll probably die here so bye (in any case, LOL)  :Wave:

----------


## jakobin

> And I think it would be a good idea to delete some users who never posted...the ones that joined like 3 years ago and never returned for example... uhm maybe I should suggest it to the boss here, but I dont want to sound like a know-it-all...after all it's his place and if that doesnt bother him, I should just mind my own business


i did suggest it and i got shot down once again (bang bang)

Latest headline: Jakobin was shot down in several threads leading to multiple gun shot wounds to the chest. He is now in hospital in rivendell being taken care of by elven nurses (*drooooll* elven nursessss) and should be up and running within the next few days.

until then, smeagol will take over his posting duties (NOO! GOLLUM SHALL DO IT!!) but there is still much debate over this from several parties.

----------


## Nightshade

> Koa, I thought you don't take orders from anyone? (exclude your boss )


Oi! not just anyone here, anyway I hypotised her with smilies 
 :Nod:   :Wink: 
_-----------------------------------------------------------

Isagel has returned and seen her birthday thread
and for all those intereseted the leaving your mark thread is sinking into oblivion again  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

O wow Night wants to say Haha I ve reached 2,620 posts in just over six months
"Ive been here six months and havent even realised it it seems like forever and yesterday."
and its official if I stay interested in somthing for as long as this itts fairly certain its not just a passing obsession that wears off  :Biggrin: 
 :Banana:

----------


## samercury

Congrats Nightshade!  :Biggrin: 

In the News:

No school on Friday.  :Biggrin: 

Two of my avatars are in a battling contest using a magic staff and a power pendant...for no apparent reason...

----------


## subterranean

How come people always have kewl smileys....?
How come I never managed to find one?




>

----------


## Nightshade

so do you want some sub??

ok actually that one isnt from this site but its a good site but be warned and dont repeat Pens mistake you have to watch these smilies are not always as innocent as they first appear
http://www.websmileys.com/

----------


## jakobin

this is my fav!!!

----------


## Nightshade

Today marks the official start of the nominating for the (forum) Member of the year.
A prestigious new award thought up by sub which deserves praise and acknowledgement. 
Mr Jakobin is the project leader and is manging the technicallities, (except obviously the sticky buisness. :Brow:  ), commented
_"I hope that this competition will add to the close-knit community that is LitNet, and that the outcome is fruitful."_
The stalls were stampeeded with people rushing to nominate their 3 fav members.

The only doubt and negtive voice to be heard was that of Professor Pes of the smilie university 
who says :
_" This is not a good idea not a good idea at all "_
when presed as to his reasoning he said "
_I need no reason I just know"_
As such the editor feels the need to remind people that this is a _friendly_ competion.

***related breaking news*** Professor Pes was trampled on by the stampede of people in objection to his natural negtive attitude to life.

So far there have been unoffical nominations for Jay, Taliesin and Nightshade

----------


## subterranean

Dear Crier,

I'm writing to express my praise for your cover on the Member of The Year event. I truly enjoy your short, yet informative and entertaining article. Keep up the good work.

Sincerely,
Sub - A loyal reader of The Crier





> Today marks the official start of the nominating for the (forum) Member of the year.
> A prestigious new award thought up by sub which deserves praise and acknowledgement. 
> Mr Jakobin is the project leader and is manging the technicallities, (except obviously the sticky buisness. ), commented
> _"I hope that this competition will add to the close-knit community that is LitNet, and that the outcome is fruitful."_
> The stalls were stampeeded with people rushing to nominate their 3 fav members.
> 
> The only doubt and negtive voice to be heard was that of Professor Pes of the smilie university 
> who says :
> _" This is not a good idea not a good idea at all "_
> ...

----------


## subterranean

Thank you NIght... :Biggrin: 




See.. I can do it too now  :Biggrin: 




> so do you want some sub??
> 
> ok actually that one isnt from this site but its a good site but be warned and dont repeat Pens mistake you have to watch these smilies are not always as innocent as they first appear
> http://www.websmileys.com/

----------


## Nightshade

The race is hotting up!!
There have been a total of 16 nominations so far in alphebetical order they are:
Admin
Baddad
Foolonthehill
Ihrocks
Jay (5)
Mono (2)
Nightshde
Scheherazade (2)
Shea
subterranean

*Additional suggestions have been for (in no particular order and not including those who were also nominated)*
Kaltrina 
Jakobin
verybadmom
crisor
logos
Darlin
Themis
Rosevn
papayahed
Taliesin
Pensive
emilie
darwin
Bongitybongbong 

*********the editor urges all readers to start nominating.*

Th project leader, Jakobin has agreed to the idea of catagory awards ( we belive this to mean other than the BIG member of the year award but are awaiting his statment). The project leader asked for suggestions  as to to catagories and said he hoped to set up a thread somtime in the next 24hrs. 

*We want to hear from You!*  
what do _you_ think should be the catagories?


**On a related topic the editor clams that she was haunted last night by the forboding spirit of the late Professor Pes who is still bemoaning the dangerous of this topic does anyone know a good ghost buster?

----------


## Nightshade

the quick catch-up 

no not ketchup, catchup  :Rolleyes: 
All the highest rated poems today were written by amuse  The editor strongly suggestes people go read them!
It looks like Bong maybe back for good
The book club voting for the remebering Fowels book read is closing on the 15th if you want to read one go and vote!
At present _The French Lieutenant's Woman_ is in the lead by three votes. 
Our sources lead us to assume that the Christmas read nominating thread will be opening soon.
-- On a side note Nightshade may have another live read for a christmas story but nominating for that will be a while yet.
Nightshade would also like to apologise for never fully uploading all the live chat for the Sleepy hollow cercimastances interveened unfortunatly but it should be all up by the end of today.
and so ends the current events.

----------


## Nightshade

Dear sub,
We thankyou for your expressed interest also on behalf of all the smilies , the made up people everywhere and the future winner of the Member of the year for your fantastic idea!
Also we would like to say that we really really really love your funny pictures.
sincerly 
all the staff at The Crier and the embassey of smilies



> Dear Crier,
> 
> I'm writing to express my praise for your cover on the Member of The Year event. I truly enjoy your short, yet informative and entertaining article. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Sub - A loyal reader of The Crier


Dear sir,
It was recently brought to my attention that your comment on elven nurses 


> (*drooooll* elven nursessss)


 might be taken with objection by their families to such an extent that they petioneted the elvn king to close the infermitry and all the patients have been moved to the Mordor ward. 
Yours PC-ly 
The objector 




> i did suggest it and i got shot down once again (bang bang)
> 
> Latest headline: Jakobin was shot down in several threads leading to multiple gun shot wounds to the chest. He is now in hospital in rivendell being taken care of by elven nurses (*drooooll* elven nursessss) and should be up and running within the next few days.
> 
> until then, smeagol will take over his posting duties (NOO! GOLLUM SHALL DO IT!!) but there is still much debate over this from several parties.


Dear Objector,
who exactly are you?! and what are you doing answering my mail! When I find you you are Fired!
despite that I will thank you for your input and remind you that should you contribute in the future be _ NICE_ to the reading customer who took the time to write in!
THE BOSS

----------


## Nightshade

Admin
Baddad
Foolonthehill
Ihrocks
Jay (6)
Koa
Mono 
Nightshde (2)
Pendragon
Rachel
Scheherazade (2)
Shea
subterranean

_Editor would like to remind people that it is the 10 with the most nominations that will be voted from so if somone was nominated once dont feel shy and if you want to NOMINATE them again!!_

----------


## Nightshade

Run to the hills hide your babies there is a monster among us and his name is BONG!


For years we have all been under the illusion that Master Bong was a safe if slightly misguided individual has been proven False! he is a monster a manifestation of all the evil baddies in all the books in all the world.

Today it was exposed that Bong does not exsist that in fact he is but a akin used by the Slitheen 
to infiltrate the lit network so that they CAN _extermnate_ us!

Originally it was thought that a slith had eaten bong Which caused his dissapearnce but the truth is on him memrable incounter with the sith he did not come to harm oh no1 what happened was he unzipped himself and ate the sith!!!


_As we right this we hear the pounding on the door hes coming to get us save yourselvesssssssssssss_.......................................

----------


## RococoLocket

> Run to the hills hide your babies there is a monster among us and his name is BONG!
> 
> 
> For years we have all been under the illusion that Master Bong was a safe if slightly misguided individual has been proven False! he is a monster a manifestation of all the evil baddies in all the books in all the world.
> 
> Today it was exposed that Bong does not exsist that in fact he is but a akin used by the Slitheen 
> to infiltrate the lit network so that they CAN _extermnate_ us!
> 
> Originally it was thought that a slith had eaten bong Which caused his dissapearnce but the truth is on him memrable incounter with the sith he did not come to harm oh no1 what happened was he unzipped himself and ate the sith!!!
> ...


OMFG, he want's my victoria sandwich cake doesn't he? Doesn't he?! Look at those jowls; those are the jowls of a hungry John Prescott during PMQs!! *runs away screaming, cake in hand*

----------


## Pensive

If someone wants to talk about sports, people can visit the thread "All about sports"

hehe, Lit-Net Town Carrier is doing a very fine job. Its a good news carrier.

----------


## Nightshade

The count is now :
Admin
Baddad
Foolonthehill
Ihrocks
Jay (7)
Kaltrina
Koa
Mono 
Nightshde (5)
Pendragon(2)
Pensive
Rachel
Scheherazade (4)
Shea
subterranean

----------


## samercury

:FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

pulls out dictaphone would you care to make that an official comment??
 :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

> pulls out dictaphone would you care to make that an official comment??


Yes, I would  :Biggrin:

----------


## amuse

Night, your namesake is famous! for today there are two  :Smile:  highly rated poets; naegling's Old Torn Nightie is a most laudable work.  :Nod:

----------


## Miss Darcy

> Run to the hills hide your babies there is a monster among us and his name is BONG!
> 
> 
> For years we have all been under the illusion that Master Bong was a safe if slightly misguided individual has been proven False! he is a monster a manifestation of all the evil baddies in all the books in all the world.
> 
> Today it was exposed that Bong does not exsist that in fact he is but a akin used by the Slitheen 
> to infiltrate the lit network so that they CAN extermnate us!
> 
> Originally it was thought that a slith had eaten bong Which caused his dissapearnce but the truth is on him memrable incounter with the sith he did not come to harm oh no1 what happened was he unzipped himself and ate the sith!!!
> ...


Aww, come on, the poor creature _is_ rather cute!  :Tongue:

----------


## baddad

....yeah.............ok.......................I now fear the Bong.................. *ponders that for a moment*............................ok, I fear BONG, not, 'the bong'...........whew!......

----------


## Bongitybongbong

now that's the story of the century...i'm still laughing  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

The count is now :
Admin
Baddad
Foolonthehill
Ihrocks
Jay (9)
Kaltrina
Koa
Mono 
Nightshde (7)
Pendragon(2)
Pensive
Rachel
Scheherazade (5)
Shea
subterranean
Taliesen

----------


## Nightshade

> Aww, come on, the poor creature is rather cute!


Miss darcy you shock us you have obviously not been exposed to enough Dr who!

Thank you Amuse for your input  :Biggrin: 

Bong we are glad you Enjoyed it but be warned we know where the heart of the tardis is hidden!


All the staff of the crier

----------


## simon

Dear town crier:

Is there going to be an article on how to avoid the terrors of the bong? The safety of formun members could depend on this revealing. 

- sincerly concerned cynic

----------


## Nightshade

> Dear town crier:
> 
> Is there going to be an article on how to avoid the terrors of the bong? The safety of formun members could depend on this revealing. 
> 
> - sincerly concerned cynic


Dear CC,
we are sorry to inform you that our resident expert is dead.

you will notice the article advised heading for the hills? This is for a fundementaly important reason that the MOnsters of this world hate LIGHT and hills of the milkyway are above the clouds so there is no covering and Eternal light. You should all abandon your lands and posetions and gold and valubles and posts and head for the hills of the milky way where you will be safe.

Yours worriedly
Pank the distressed

----------


## Nightshade

I _know_ who *you* are and belive me when I catch you you will* be* sorry!!
In fact heed this warning if you dont stop stealing MY mail off MY desk and answering it I WILL fire you!!
And some on get me some kind of ghos expeller or resistant Prof. Pes is still refusing to rest in peace.
Your 
BOSS and the controller of your livley hood (in othe words im watching you Pank, objector and the rest and dont think you can hide behind those names forever!)

----------


## simon

Dear Town Crier,

Sorry to bother again, but I am concerned for the reliability of this town paper. If one of your staff is misbehaving then how are us readers supposed to know that what we are reading is from the truth. And should there be a problem of theft in your paper, I can recomend a few techniques for eradicating them should you wish to know. Just let me know in the most secrecy and we'll smoke 'em out!

Less Sincerly and more Friendly,
Truth Seeker

----------


## Miss Darcy

> Miss darcy you shock us you have obviously not been exposed to enough Dr who!


I obviously haven't.

----------


## Nightshade

> Dear Town Crier,
> 
> Sorry to bother again, but I am concerned for the reliability of this town paper. If one of your staff is misbehaving then how are us readers supposed to know that what we are reading is from the truth. And should there be a problem of theft in your paper, I can recomend a few techniques for eradicating them should you wish to know. Just let me know in the most secrecy and we'll smoke 'em out!
> 
> Less Sincerly and more Friendly,
> Truth Seeker


Dear truth seeker,
All the staff at this establishment are shocked!
We ALWAYS tell what we promised to on the launching of this paper (see post #1). As for the theft it is more a case of too many cooks as it were :Biggrin: 
ALL the staff at the crier
------ This letter has been aproved by THE BOSS

----------


## Nightshade

Well I see there are no letters for the editor Im wondering if anyone stole them off my desk or if people have just lost confidence in us?
Anyway the highlights of the week
Mono popped back for a a few posts ( in the member of the year nomination and random thought of theday) He seems to be doing fine and may return soon-ish  :Biggrin: 

Rachel also posted in random thought of the day Which makes me if no one else happy to have heard from her , my thoughts are with you 

NO one has nominated anyone for the additional awards!

There is actuallly going to be a forum reunion by the looks of it !!  :Banana:

----------


## Stanislaw

Dear editor:

when can we expect a report on the missing thread: Leaving your mark?

Concerned citizen;
silence dogood


 :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Dear silance dogood 
the editor is hunting up a piece for the weekend special that unfortunatly will not be out till Sunday due to prior commitments floods fires and exploding eggplants

Yours truly the editor

----------


## starrwriter

> Miss darcy you shock us you have obviously not been exposed to enough Dr who!





> I obviously haven't.


I have an interesting true story involving Dr. Who:

In the mid-1970s a young woman named Leslie Sternberg lived with me for several months in Hawaii. She told me she was from California and her father was an "avocado rancher" there.

Fast forward five or six years after we broke up and I lost track of Leslie. I'm sitting in a hotel room, watching the telly, when Dr. Who comes on. Never heard of the program before, but my jaw practically drops to the floor when I see the female lead, Elisabeth Sladen. She looks exactly like Leslie -- and I mean exactly: face/eyes/figure/large feet and certain other body parts with which I was quite familiar.

Later, almost by accident, I discovered that Leslie had lied to me about her background. She was the daughter of a world-famous artist and she grew up in New York City.

Leslie either used Elisabeth Sladen as her British stage name or she has a doppleganger in England. I never found out which was the case.

----------


## B-Mental

Well its official. My employer is a bone head. He wants me to work 24 hours a day seven days a week (no joke). He also doesn't want to pay me for the 24 hours a day, because its against company policy to have people work 24/day. Can anyone say catch 22. I might just have to tell him where he can stick this job.

----------


## Darlin

Dear Editor,

Is it possible to get an update regarding the member of the year nominations and the categories? It would be very much appreciated.

Sincerely,

An Inquisitive Reader

----------


## Nightshade

can everybody say OOPs???

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

*Weekend special*
yes we are aware its late
THis weekends highlights
-- Leaving your mark, has it finally been killed off?
--- A spy among us! Is she working for the forces of evil mindnumbing aliens or for the white hats?

----------


## Nightshade

Some of you will weep and some will cheer The unkillable unsinakable thread is STILL going. Its death was a hoax. A cruel one which ever side you were on. Envision the sight a crowd lead by Stanislaw and Fool on the hill were weeping inconsolably at the death of their most happy thread. while behind them a definet but tasteful celebration was going on. Just as everyone had gotten ther stride  :Bawling:  sniff sniff cheer  :FRlol:  suddenly an eerie hush decended on both groups.
ANd from over the hill was sighted a man swinging a bag and whistling in a most disgracfully unfitting manner. Whe rather savgly questioned as to who he was and didnt he know the sad occasion, he replied," No, Im sorry whats going on?" When told about the death of the thread he stood a moment and then his lips began to twitch and twitch and hestarted laughing so hard that he ended up rolled up in a ball in the middle of the road.
Seeing the crowds distraction a certain unnamed pirate stole the seeming strangers bag only to start screaming with laughter too. At this point a dective came flying into the thread and took one look at th e stranger, the pirate and the bag and started smiling finally he was able to get the crowd to examine the bag at which time they noticed the baggage lables which stated that the bag was property of "The spirt of The leaving your Mark thread, General chat, General, Literature Network Forums" 
Fianlly after many hours of explaining it came to light that MArk HiJack, as the thread likes to be called, had taken a short holiday to the land of Google.
He promises to warn The rest of the comunity before his next trip.

The cheering at the revival of the thread.


Desperation at the death of the thread.

----------


## Nightshade

Kaltrina exposed! Spy behaviour disclosed
Our reporter has struck again! revealing another truth about the local comunity. As you may ( and should) rember last week we uncovered an alien presence. This week we discovered spies! 
It appears that Kaltrina is a spy with _all the secret gadgets_. This means she can make you _disssssapear_  without you even knowing it!




> ahhhhhhhh shes even made the rest of this writing dissapear! how awful!
> Hide yourselves get theouse shealding your thoughts hats so she doesnt read your mind! we would continue our investigation but...


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the reporter has dissapered ahh run for the hills what dont you have the bags packed yet?!!
Hysterical proof reder

----------


## Nightshade

A note on the coverage of the nominations
I would just like to point out that no one has posted in the addional awards thread although some people have been nominated in the MotY thread  :Biggrin: 

The editor

----------


## starrwriter

> Well its official. My employer is a bone head. He wants me to work 24 hours a day seven days a week (no joke). He also doesn't want to pay me for the 24 hours a day, because its against company policy to have people work 24/day. Can anyone say catch 22. I might just have to tell him where he can stick this job.


You must do as your employer says. If you don't, it will influence other workers to disobey the employer and then what do we have? Anarchy! The whole economic system will suffer. Your employer will have to send his son to Penn State instead of Harvard, own only one Mercedes rather than two, buy a smaller summer home on that lake in New England. Oh, the humanity!

Seriously, though, can you spell U-N-I-O-N?

----------


## subterranean

> Well its official. My employer is a bone head. He wants me to work 24 hours a day seven days a week (no joke). He also doesn't want to pay me for the 24 hours a day, because its against company policy to have people work 24/day. Can anyone say catch 22. I might just have to tell him where he can stick this job.



Can you give me a tip on how to stay awake and sober for 24 hours a day and seven days a week?

----------


## starrwriter

> Can you give me a tip on how to stay awake and sober for 24 hours a day and seven days a week?


Coffee and benzidrene. But you'll start seeing leprechauns after several days with no sleep.

----------


## B-Mental

> Can you give me a tip on how to stay awake and sober for 24 hours a day and seven days a week?


You just catnap 20-30 minutes 3-4 times a day

----------


## simon

Well when I don't sleep I see imps, never before has a leprechan crossed my path though. Perhpas one day one shall chance upon me and supply be with a bevy of gold for the ritual sacrifice to the sleepless gods.

----------


## B-Mental

Careful it doesn't beat you about the knee caps with his sheleleagh.

----------


## smilingtearz

what's the latest news???

----------


## simon

If I get beaten for anything it will be for the sacreligious mispelling of my native english language. The latest news is that it's now four days of fog on my island and nothing is moving, we are weighted down by the dew of the sky.

----------


## Darlin

> A note on the coverage of the nominations
> I would just like to point out that no one has posted in the addional awards thread although some people have been nominated in the MotY thread 
> 
> The editor


Thanks for that  didnt know there was a separate link! Will go there post haste. Btw, youre doing a wonderful job with the paper although your 'Hysterical proof reder' maybe a wee bit tipsy.  :Biggrin:  But all kidding aside I really am enjoying the thoughtful and incredibly witty reports. Hope you continue for a long time to come.

----------


## Nightshade

no not tipsy just too hysterical to do her job properly
 :Wink: 
 :Brow:

----------


## Nightshade

Last Day For Nominations Next Wedensday!!!!!
Only 7 Days Left To Nominate!!

----------


## Nightshade

Want to try your hand at "poetry" but cant think of an idea?
how about a world without choclate?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
any one wishing to post an advert is welcome to enquire at 
THE BIG LITTLE smilie advert office
Under the pile of papers
NO not that one
Yes in the second draw
THE LITNET DAILY Town CRIER

----------


## ChuckBukowski

I would like to nominate myself (you can do that right?) for my inspirational and riveting conversations with myself. It it through my own self determination and perseverance that I have been able to enlighten myself to further aid in the completion of a self-confined utopia for myself, within myself and of myself. I would also like to point out that I am the proud recipient of the "ChuckBukowski Presidential Medal of Freedom" and was a nominee for the "ChuckBukowski Volunteer of the Year Award" presented sping of '97. Obviously my credentials speak for themelves; however, a complete resume along with an 8 x 11 autographed photo can be mailed at request.

----------


## Darlin

I second that, how could we not nominate Chuck with his wit and balls? Can I say that here? I like it when a new member jumps right in like this! Way to go Chuck! Wonderful credentials and um . . . can I get one of those autographed photo's?  :Wink:

----------


## jakobin

chuck, if you want to nominate yourself, then you will have to do it in the Nominations thread. otherwise, yeah sweet, sounds good. ull have to get alotta votes to get to the top ten.

and just a small note, just in general for many of the threads, could we try to stick on topic. i don't want to sound like the police officer, but it is abit annoying to come into a thread, and find it really messy with off-topic comments.

that should be all. sorry i was away Night, im back now, and i shall try to get back up to speed with everything. maybe you could PM me with all the latest news that i have missed, especially in reference to the Member of The Year nominations. thanx darl...

----------


## Nightshade

New Role play!
Yepp you heard it folks a new role play isnt this exciting? :Biggrin: 
And I for one am goig to enjoy watching  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

woohoo!!!!!

----------


## Nightshade

hear ye hear ye
obnly 3 days left to vote for what we are reading in all of 2006 in the book club
not to mention this december get voting NOW!!!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

BTW I want somplace to be flying in december and montgomry to be on the 2006 list so vote the way I want [pleeeeeeease :Brow:

----------


## Nightshade

Today is the 1st of december soif you wanted to vote for authours of 2006 YOU ARE TOOO LATE!!! 
we are reading *gulp* ernest Hemmingway in january
Please go vote a book !!
Nominating for awards is also over we will soon be voting!!

----------


## Nightshade

\The final nominations in alphebitical order are:
Adelheid
Admin (2)
amuse
atiguhya padma
Aurek_Waverly
Baddad(2)
Basil
Foolonthehill
Ihrocks
jakobin
Jay (11)
jesuswillcome
Kaltrina
Koa(3)
logos
Martha Q
Miss Darcy
Mono (4)
Nightshde (7)
Pendragon(5)
Pensive
Rachel(2)
Samercury (2)
Scheherazade ( 8 ) 
Shea
subterranean(2)
Taliesen
thatindividual

so start voting  please!!

----------


## subterranean

No news...

I've been away for some days and am counting on this thread to give me updates on the forum...but no news to report..at all???

----------


## Nightshade

COME BACK TOMMOROW

The underpayed workers are on strike!!

----------


## Nightshade

The Invisable people are in league with the EVIL penguins!!!!!!

What! you havent heard about the penguins? They are an evil race intent on taking over the world and the invisable people are in league with them. Otherwise why are they invsible??

The editor requests your thoughts and proof you ar not in league with _ them_!!

----------


## Nightshade

In other news 
The hemingway poll is very close yoour vote could matter!
we are reading Terry pratchets hogfather for christmas in the book club come and join.
I think The Ship with no name or Stans dasterdly ship needs an enemy or a target I propose a ship of invisible people!
 :Brow:

----------


## papayahed

> In other news 
> The hemingway poll is very close yoour vote could matter!
> we are reading Terry pratchets hogfather for christmas in the book club come and join.
> I think The Ship with no name or Stans dasterdly ship needs an enemy or a target I propose a ship of invisible people!


or perhaps ninja's....


oh or robot monkeys......


maybe robot monkey ninja's

----------


## Nightshade

yes but who voluenteers to be attacked?

----------


## Nightshade

Hear Ye hear Ye
The war begins betweeen Muppets and other people.
Do you love the muppets? if so arm yourself with a muppet avy or sig (although big sig's are annoying so I didnt say that :Wink:  )
If not join Digitals team/side.
FYI its all papayhed's fault.
This month the book club is reading a farewll to arms. and have started discussing it obsenely early on (before some of us have the book hint hint  :Wink:  )
Lets see oh yes theres a forum For RPGs Digital made so we who are interested in these things can come and play. Humm now its mentioned we can stop advertising it! 
Oh yes next month is goerge elliot (I DONT WANT TO READ MILL ON THE FLOSS) which is winning someon change that please. :Biggrin: 
The evil penguins are excepected soon.
The what women want thread hhas been closed.
 :Biggrin:  
Did you know 23rd of january is supposed to be scinifically proven as the most depressing day of the year, what are your thoughts on this and other things we cover.
The crier wants to hear from YOU.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## IrishCanadian

Three Cheers For The Muppets

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hear, hear!

----------


## papayahed

Go Muppets!!!

(It's really not my fault)

----------


## AimusSage

I am Switzerland in this war, you can all deposit your riches into my bankaccount for (safe)keeping if you want too.

----------


## smilingtearz

Edit: posted in the wrong thread...moved to http://www.online-literature.com/for...127#post146127

----------


## Stanislaw

> or perhaps ninja's....
> 
> 
> oh or robot monkeys......
> 
> 
> maybe robot monkey ninja's


 RoBoT NiNjA MoNkEyS!!!!!! where be the filthy dogs at!!!

----------


## Nightshade

> I am Switzerland in this war, you can all deposit your riches into my bankaccount for (safe)keeping if you want too.


Dos this mean Aimus if I trust you with my cheese cake in 4 years there will magically be 2?  :Biggrin:   :Brow:   :Eek2: 
...Show me the dotted line and give me a pen.
 :FRlol:

----------


## AimusSage

> Dos this mean Aimus if I trust you with my cheese cake in 4 years there will magically be 2?   
> ...Show me the dotted line and give me a pen.


Please sign here:



...................................



I hope you like swizz Cheese  :Biggrin:

----------


## Darlin

Muppets are okay, Kermit especially, but what's Digital's side? EVIL penguins!  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

Where!!!
Duck hide run!
Aimus youd better take good care of my Cheese cake while Im hiding!

----------


## AimusSage

Not to worry, it will gain some nice additional and fresh Swiss flavour too, which substantially increases its value.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Hummm just how strong is this swiss cheese ?? If it spoils my puuuuuuuuurrrfect cheese cake itl be a chainsaw meets jaws epic with me as the monster and you the poor unsuspecting person who gets killed in the opening before the hero ever gets on screen, if you get my meaning.
 :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

Such aggression!  :Eek:  
Not to worry, the cheesecake will be quite safe upon your return.
However, I fear I cannot tell you the strength of the swiss cheese, it has to do with the swiss banking secret.  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

Yes well Im very protective of my cheesecake  :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Taliesin

> Muppets are okay, Kermit especially, but what's Digital's side? EVIL penguins!



Every penguin is a flightless angel of peace.

----------


## Nightshade

Thats what you think, have you ever seen pebble and the penguin or those evil penguins in Madgascar (had to take my sister to see it at the cinema then sit through it not once but 2! on plane ride last summer  :Cold:  ). Or the AWFUL jokes on a penguin choclate bar?

----------


## Darlin

Muppet madness, evil penguins, flightless angel of peace aside, the forum's gone nuts!  :Biggrin:

----------


## rachel

Darlin,
the first words of sanity in such a while I cannot comprehend them!!!
I fell into such a state of anxiety and grrrrrr upon seeing this hallowed literary forum overrun with felt and cloth people that I myself have fallen. I seem to not be able to speak except in pyrate for the most part and instead of t hinking what book I shall read I think of how many muppet I could take with a good musket. help!!!!! garh!!!

----------


## Taliesin

OT:The sentence: "Every penguine is and was a flightless angel of peace" comes from a song by Vennaskond, so you can't blame us of being nuts. 
Okay, you can blame us, but not because we said it.

Besides, Vennaskond is such a good band. It has been awarded with le Grand Prix Média by the Radio France Internationale as the best band in Eastern Europe in 1996.

*goes away, humming*

----------


## rachel

how old are you Tal, nineteen going on fifty? you know so much about..........almost everthing. and you are handsome!!!!!!

----------


## Basil

> Every penguin is a flightless angel of peace.


If this is true, then why did God give wings to penguins yet cruelly deny them the gift of flight?

----------


## Taliesin

To test them - to see whether they are worthy of being an angel of peace. They are, like, on probation.

----------


## Basil

So Antarctica is the penguins' purgatory? I always thought of penguins as fallen creatures, having committed some horrible crime against God and nature, and their wings were the albatross around their neck, so to speak.

----------


## rachel

i never once thought a thing about penguins except they are really cute, wierd in habits and look like little men all dressed up in tuxedos on their way to the Oscars. I had no idea there is this whole purgatory, testing sort of thing. Ihave to get out more.

----------


## Basil

There's not a day that goes by in which I don't think about the penguins: those beautiful but fallen angels, beating in the void their luminous wings in vain . . .

----------


## emily655321

Aw, but they aren't wings. They're flippers. They use them to swim, and quite well, too.  :Smile:

----------


## rachel

> There's not a day that goes by in which I don't think about the penguins: those beautiful but fallen angels, beating in the void their luminous wings in vain . . .


poor poor Basil,
not even ONE day without thinking such a sad thought......about penquins.

You really need to get out more. Watch some humans trying to use their limbs looking rather wierd.

----------


## Basil

> Watch some humans trying to use their limbs looking rather wierd.


That's why I come here.

----------


## rachel

> That's why I come here.



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!(takes breath) hahahahahahahah!!!
 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  
Man Basil, you are THE funniest guy, honestly who is like you in this whole world?

----------


## Virgil

I agree. And that avatar just sets the tone.

----------


## Basil

:Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## Nightshade

yikes penguins!!

----------


## IrishCanadian

Penguins???
Okay i love the muppets ... but penguins seem to be loseing ... and i like them too because they remind me of my sister.

----------


## Chava

Has anyone, now we're on the topic watched the documentary, "March of the Penguins"? i had no idea that the mere existance of penguins was such a miracle, because after watching it you have to be surprised how penguins can possibly continue to exist! i have yet to make up my mind about them... i can't decide what sort of a character they are... 
Did you know seals eat penguins?

----------


## emily655321

I saw that when it first came out. I hadn't realized just how difficult it was for them, but it makes sense, seeing what a harsh climate it is. Poor little penguins. I thought it was a somewhat too-realistic nature film to be geared at children, though. Lots of death and misery. At one point where they show two penguins mating, there's a close-up of their faces, and the female looks shorter because she's on the ground, and a little kid behind me asked his/her mother, "Is that the baby?"  :FRlol:  I was glad I didn't have to be the one to answer that question.

----------


## Darlin

Have the The LitNeT Daily Town crier employees gone on strike or has the crier gone out of business?  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

The crier is gone for 2 weeks, and when the cat's away.......the mice will play.

----------


## Nightshade

OH really??
Well we are back in force 
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: : :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
see-  :FRlol: 
Unfortunatlywe seem to have lost grasp of exactly whats been happening so witgh out further ado.

THE CRIER OPENS ITS DOOR TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC 
The crier is looking for someone to write a _short!_  to the point waflling summary of what has happened since the 1st of feb.

Any may join [please post enteries here.


Please not howevr that free reign on panic alerts and end of the world distasters is the editors' thiung

 :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

Papayaheds job is taking her away from the forum for to long of a time - she is having withdrawl sysmptoms - an uncontrollable twitching on the index fingers (she's the fastest hunter/pecker in all the praire states), and seeing everything in shades of orange.

----------


## Nightshade

Nght has also been suffering these syptoms. but I think Im recovering now :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Nght has also been suffering these syptoms. but I think Im recovering now


Yay, Nighshade is back. You were missed. We all tried to hand out smiles in lieu of you but were unsuccessful. There is only one lady of the smiles. Welcome back.  :Wink:   :Nod:

----------


## RobinHood3000

It's been too long, Night! How you feelin' :Tongue: ?

----------


## Nightshade

GRrrrrrrrrrrreat I back arent I and all the  :Sick:  is being to leave my system andbest of all in Real life I get to dress up tommorow in lieu of thursday for World book day. And me being a bouncy milie I just cant help myself I have a feeling that I am definetly enjoying this week! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Banana: 
 :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

Jay has been added to the list of Moderators. So LitNeT Town crier offer her congratulations and a small gift.  :Banana:  


 

I hope dear Jay that you will like this gift and you will be a little lenient to all of us.  :Tongue: 

Another good news is that we are going to have Writing Competitions in the forum.  :Banana:

----------


## AimusSage

Congrats Jay! just remember that with great power comes great responsibilty. Don't go and abuse your new found authority and put us all in a little box.  :Tongue:

----------


## Stanislaw

Jay is a mod...uh oh...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

I'll pretend I didn't see that comment, dear Stan, or I'd be forced to... remove your rebreather!  :Biggrin: 

Thanks, Pensive, hope you're not trying to bribe me already  :Wink: 

AimusSage, been watching Spiderman recently?  :Wink:  Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## emily655321

Congratulations, Jay!  :Banana:  Perhaps I should take this to the "Celebrations" thread.

----------


## Nightshade

The crier would like to announce taking on a deputy crier Pensive- her wings should give her the extra mobility for spreading the word.

----------


## Pensive

Thanks Night for this honour. I will try to gather as many news as possible. *determined smile*

----------


## Pensive

Rachel has gone but we expect from her to come back as soon as possible.

Book Forum Club is reading The Sound And The Fury by Faulkner. Happy Reading to all those members who are reading it.  :Biggrin:  

I will come back with more hot, bitterl sour and sweet news soon.  :Banana:

----------


## Pensive

New Record: 1031 users online a few days ago. I can't wait to see 2000 users online now.

Catch up with all that you have missed through your beloved LitNet Town Crier!

----------


## Nightshade

This week the crier help a cermony to welcome its newest Brain. Pensive has been appointed *H*ead *D*eputy *E*ditor *G*eneral *W*inged *R*eporter *A*ssistant *C*rier (HDEGWRAC).
On this most momentus of occasons the Editor was heard to say" We are hoping she will drag the Crier out of ists present obscurity and into the eyes and heart of every member... We belive that Pensive is just the person required to do this."
This reporter has heard that she comes full of new ideas and an optimism that will hopefyully put the soul back into the crier and cause more regular publishings.
When asked to comment she said
"hdegwrac? what does it stand for, first tell me this"
When this was explained to her she said well we will let her speak fo herself.

----------


## Pensive

It is an honour for me to be HDEGWRAC for LitNet Town Crier.  :Biggrin:  

I think that this position will be really fun. Now, we have made some changes in it. I will like to write them.

[B]~ Those of you, who are interested in writing something for LitNet Town Crier, are absolutely welcome and we (Night and I) will be extremely thankful to all of you. These contributions can be in form of jokes, tongue twisters, interesting articles, etc. 

~ You can not directly post your contributions to LitNet Town Crier. You will have to PM/Email them to me or Night

~ You can write your comments about these changes in this thread *but you can not post your contributions here.

~ Please, please send your contributions via Email or PM to me or Night. We will be very thankful.

~ We will appreciate this help and all the contributer's names will certainly be mentioned.

~ I hope that it will be fun and we will read many interesting things from our beloved LitNet Town Crier.

~ Note that all the contributions will appear on Saturday.  

Those who want to contribute, please PM me.

Thank you very much.*

----------


## Nightshade

See she brings in the reforms already! Everyone give a hand for Pensive 1st HDEGWRAC.


PLease dont email mee it doesnt work (PMs are always good) You can howvere post your letters to the editor or WRAC here yourself.  :Biggrin:

----------


## emily655321

Congratulations to Pensive! All hail the new Head Deputy Editor General Winged Reporter Assistant Crier!  :Biggrin:   :Banana:

----------


## Pensive

Thanks, emily. You can contribute any jokes you know as well. I know that you are good with jokes.

----------


## Nightshade

The ninja penguins, you say, never heard of them you think, Penguins yes, Ninjas yes Ninja penguins no. Well we are here to tell you different for months now this editor and dedicated Crier herself went undercover in the dreaded Penguin Pitts to discover the truth and what she found was beyond even her worst nightmares.

It seems what we once believed were 2 separate evils are really just to tentacles of a a sprawling multifaceted multi-tentacled evil cult with a dalek like philosophy towards all peaceful Crier loving forum members especially those so fond of their itty bitty tissue box pirate galleys , members of the dastardly Stan and the Amazon Queen are right in believing that this denouncing remark was made of them.

SO I ask you the reader to take extra precautions when roaming the network. Make sure you always surf in twos, Never wander off into a deserted sub forum or indeed thread with a suspiciously suppressed Id or worse a shift Guest and dont forget to wrap up warm in case of the chills and above all do not let your mind be swayed by the mind controllers who are actively recruiting.

We also suggest attaching yourself to a stickyd thread where possible this is belved to help protect you as the stickyness is transferred to you and makes you thus harder to lose or get snatched

----------


## AimusSage

But what of the Vikings? What of them? These puinguins are just misunderstood I tell you! But the Vikings, what of them?

----------


## papayahed

Dear Crier,

But won't sticking to a sticky thread make it more likely for unwanted foltsom and jetsom stick to me as well?

Signed,
Koncerned in Kansas

----------


## Stanislaw

Dear Crier;

Thank ye for yer most informative article on the most 'orrible creature o the seven 'ells!

I will be, er I mean...Captain Stanislaw will be activly workin against these creatures!

Ninja penguins 2#[email protected]#$ what be this world comin to!

Sincerely;

Silence do good...(Not Captain Stanislaw)


(heh, them blasted ninja penguins won't be knowin who be writin evil oer ther name...makin it eisier to infiltrate thar scheme!)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Yay Pensive! I would imagine you are the *ONLY* 1st HDEGWRAC of the forum. Ever notice how magazines list all sorts of editors with fancy titles? Ever notice that everyone is an editor? If everyone is an editor, then who are the worker-bees?

----------


## Nightshade

Dear Aimus in refercance to your letter WHAT vikings?? If they are evil they are probably another tenticle  :Nod: 

Koncerned, 
Yes it was noticed among the test dummy-guests that this phenomenon occurred to a degree but overall The Crier consider it to be better to keep your hardrive and smilies intact and safe from the Ninja penguins than to mind about the slight pong that might build up. Also we are at present working on methods to eliminate this problem. 


Silance, 
Indeeed we were hoping to become allied with the right dishounrable Captin to form a front line in the defense against the sure and certain attack  :Nod: 

And on other matters
Virgil, the workerbees are the smilies  :Nod:   :Nod:  you will also notice that WRAC stands for Winged reported assisntat crier and it is the duty of the crier to gather and spread news with the least possible hysteria and bias.

----------


## RJbibliophil

> The SO I ask you the reader to take extra precautions when roaming the network. Make sure you always surf in twos, Never wander off into a deserted sub forum or indeed thread with a suspiciously suppressed Id or worse a shift Guest and don’t forget to wrap up warm in case of the chills and above all do not let your mind be swayed by the mind controllers who are actively recruiting.


You are indeed right in saying that their is a grave battle raging over minds and hardrives. However, I had not imagined that the masterminds of evil in this battle would manipulate penguins for their assault, ultimately making a new breed; ninja penguins. Hopefully the forces of good in this forum will be able to peacefully eliminate this threat without bloodshed.

----------


## Stanislaw

An Update Stop the presses!

...my harddrive crashed today...and now I have to buy a new one...I think this has some ninja penguin correlation...but that not be proven yet.

----------


## emily655321

Oh, poor Stan! Everybody's machine things are breaking recentlyKilted's fridge, Stan's computer...

(BTW, Stan, excellent avy! I remember that thing.)

----------


## RJbibliophil

Horrible! And even some cats are joining their ranks. I saw this silly movie once called Cats and Dogs where they were all fighting each other and trying to outsmart them. All the cats were evil and the dogs were good. I don't think my cat has any suspicious behaviour, but I better keep a sharp eye on him....

----------


## Pensive

> Oh, poor Stan! Everybody's machine things are breaking recentlyKilted's fridge, Stan's computer...
> 
> (BTW, Stan, excellent avy! I remember that thing.)


My Internet Modem seems very slow. I will have to buy a new one.  :Frown: 

This one is a really very old Modem. First, it was on my uncle's computer, then my brother's and now I have got it.

----------


## papayahed

This really doesn't deserve a new thread so I thought I'd place an add in the Crier. Papaya is going home for the week and she need someone to look after her fish. It's really not much trouble, well except getting their little leashes on them for their twice daily walk...

----------


## RJbibliophil

I don't know-I don't know much about fish....  :FRlol:

----------


## Stanislaw

> My Internet Modem seems very slow. I will have to buy a new one. 
> 
> This one is a really very old Modem. First, it was on my uncle's computer, then my brother's and now I have got it.


ye should upgrade to DSL!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Stanislaw

Oh Oh...an update on the computer situation...I am know in thr process o finding a fan...my case has some new found ventilation issues due primarily to the fact that it is a poorly designed piece o carp! (ai I ment carp...damn fish!) so, now I be lookin for a new case to better suits me computerin needs.

So fars, I am thinkin o switchin over to a 21 incher, or maybe one o those custome made plastic cases.  :Thumbs Up:  

I will keep ye updated...Stanislaw Out!

----------


## Pensive

> ye should upgrade to DSL!


I don't know that what's DSL.  :Confused:  

*embarrassed*

----------


## Stanislaw

> I don't know that what's DSL.  
> 
> *embarrassed*


Its highspeed internet that runs on cable system similar to a phone line but larger...the cat-5 cable. Most major service providers have a highspeed option...you could also go the cable option...using a line similar to cable tv, thats pretty fast to.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Pensive

I was asking my dad for cable connection but the problem with cable is that here, it is really slow. I mean some of them are a kind of "fake" that's what I would call them. They are over-burdened and speed is slow. The other problem is that we have to be more careful on receiving and giving things wit cable.

So, I will try to purchase a new Modem now. I was unable to browse inteernet yesterday because of my poor Modem. I wonder that why is the speed ok this time...

----------


## RJbibliophil

I think I might be getting broadband here soon, but that would have to come over a dish because the phone lines in the country are weak or something. I hope you have success with your new modem Pensive.  :Wave:

----------


## Pensive

Finally, I hava a new Modem. I am sorry that I was unable to access internet for two past days!

Thanks RJ!

----------


## Pendragon

Just in from Iceland: "I just wanted to skate with Snoopy!"

----------


## Pensive

Here is something which *emily655321* wanted to contribute.  :Biggrin:  

*emily* said: "Don't think I have forgotten you. I have been keeping my eyes open for interesting bits for the Crier. Here, now, I have discovered photographic evidence of the evil penguins who have been sabotaging Lit Net members' electrical equipment!"

(emily, we are very thankful for your so interesting and funny stuff and we will never forget your services for LitNet Town Crier.)

The evil penguins caught in the act:




She said: "But, not to fear. I have also received word that a heroic, human-sympathizing breed of Pirate Penguin is even now amassing an army to march to our rescue!"

"Our saviors:"

----------


## Pensive

*What Is Life By Pensive* 
*Life* believe is not a dream, so dark as sages say - Charlotte Bronte

*Life*  is a great experiement - Khalil Gibran

*Life* is a multi-faceted concept that may refer to the ongoing process of which living things are a part or the period between fertilisation or mitosis and death - Wikipedia

Every day is my best day; this is my *life*. I'm not going to have this moment again - Bernie Siegel 

*Life* is strange. If you don't believe me, just live longer - Andre L. Noel

*About Life*:
The Road goes ever on and on,
Down from the door where it began.
Now far ahead the road has gone,
And I must follow, if I can,
Pursuing it with eager feet,
Until it joins some larger way
Where many paths and errands meet.
And whither then? I cannot say - Bilbo Baggins in LOTR by JR Tolikien

*Life*  comes with lousy odds. You wouldn't want to bet on it - Tom Stoppard 

The purpose of *life*, after all, is to live it, to taste experience to the utmost, to reach out eagerly and without fear for newer and richer experiences -Eleanor Roosevelt 

*Life* is anything that dies when you stomp on it - Dave Barry 

*Life* is full of misery, loneliness, and suffering and it's all over much too soon - Woody Allen 

*Life* is like a sewer - what you get out of it depends on what you put into it - Tom Lehrer 

*Life*  is too important to be taken seriously - Oscar Wilde 

*Life* may have no meaning. Or even worse, it may have a meaning of which I disapprove - Ashleigh Brilliant 

We make a living by what we get, we make a *life* by what we give - Winston Churchill

My *life* is my message - Muhatama Gandhi


Stop and consider! *life* is but a day
A fragile dew-drop on its perilous way
From a tree's summit; a poor Indian's sleep
While his boat hastens to the monstrous steep
Of Montmorenci. Why so sad a moan?
*Life* is the rose's hope while yet unblown - John Keats

*Life is something that which, I don't regret right now, but it can be something in a matter of even an hour that which I will regret severely - Pensive* 

So dear readers, what do you think life is? To which quotation, do you agree the most? Tell us your thoughts about this article.

Thanks for giving it some time!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pendragon

Yeah, you there, Emily, ain't it. You didn't *SEE* anything. Those pictures ya got, probably bought up an alley from a guy trying to keep up his coke habit. We know where ya live, see. Funny thing about people that mess with us. They got a way of disappearin', _capirsi??_

Listen up, youse mugs. We're gonna face extreme danger. Shortie, heare, probably won't live through it. 

For centuries people have taken us penguins for granted. Ain't gonna happen again. Louie, you got explosives. Rabid, limber up that fin, We gotta do some plain and fancy breakin' and enterin'. Shortie (poor kid)-- your the lookout, and keep those peeps pealed! I'm bringing a friend. He talks an eloguent language-- Colt .45. Easy to understand, or ya get the point quick.

Let's go, and no screw up's this time!

----------


## RJbibliophil

Well, don't let Emily catch you on film again. Emily, those penguins look oddly familiar. I think I might of seen one of that breed around here somewhere. I am having the hardest time getting the broadband connection done. It needs to get sent via wireless link things from another building.... and its not working. Also a computer here has a mouse that will not function. And there's all these viruses on my computer. I wouldn't be surprised if those penguins have also incorporated horses from the city of troy to help them....

----------


## IrishCanadian

LIFE is nasty, brutish, and short. ~ Hobbes
Don't take LIFE to seriously, you'll never got out alive. ~ Bugs Bunney
As for me, I agree with a mixture of them all, but I'd have to be boreing and go with the Wikipedia as the best definition-- though not the most entertaining or poetic one. Now as for as those penguins are concerned just let it be known that I like my life without being blown up.

----------


## Pendragon

RJ. RJ, Ya wound me, ya really do. Ya assume that Emily actually caught us BEFORE on film. It's assumtions like that that may get ya sent a lot of pretty flowers, RJ. Death lillies, to be exact. Nice white bell shaped flowers on long stems. I ain't no expert on plants, but I'm told they have no smell. 

Think about it, RJ. Ya got any idea how many penguins there are in the world? And all dressed up and ready to go to a... funeral at a moment's notice too. Be a shame, young kid like you, Piglet. Wise up, it could already be too late... 

You pickin' up what I'm layin' down?

----------


## RJbibliophil

Hey, don't be so sure of yourself Mr. Penguin. You're probably just a penguin pretending to be a dragon and a fierce warrior. You're probably just afraid of me. Of course there's no reason to be wising up, for I'm already using my head. Keeping my eyes open and my blade in its' sheath. I may be many things Penguin, but I'm no idiot.

----------


## Pendragon

Ya hear that boys? Got us a wise guy here! Didn't know they called me Blade back in the day, eh, kid? Knife in the whatdacallit, eh? What's yer poison kid? Fixed blade, lock blade, switch-blade, butterfly, double-blade? Ya do Italian, Mexican, French, Japanese style, or what? You want a knife, brother, I got it. Ain't gonna loose no sleep over using it, neither. Scar over my right kidney from the last Tin Can Napeleon that thought he was Mack the Knife. Sad. Family matter.

I guess we gonna have to step matters up a tad. Funny how no one ever takes a Penguin serious until things get too serious. Now, shut yer pie-hole and listen up, all of you:

That dame that runs this rag of a newsletter, Night? You want we should put the snatch on her? Yeah, I know what I'm saying, _capirsi?_ We put her on ice, hee-hee, made a funny there, dint I? We puts her on ice somewhere ya can't possibly find her and don't think we won't. 

Get serious, palsy. Ya ain't dealing with street bum pidgeons here, ya got the Penguin Mafia! _Capirsi?_ Pretending, yaas. Try me. Ya feeling froggy, boy?

----------


## Stanislaw

hey, pendragon...sprechen de english?  :Biggrin:  

ahh, well, now that thar be pirate penguins I be wondering if it be such a dasterdly animal, I mean...they be pirates!

Heh, never did be trustin that linux penguin though...evil as er devil 'e is!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pendragon

Ah, Stan. Stan. You beginin' ta catch on here. Who d'ya think OWNS Linux, pal? That Penguin ain't exactly for decoration, if you catch my meaning. Family, Stan. That's what we all about. But theys legal enterprises and then deres "legal" enterprises. We don' like exposure on some of our, well, call them extracurricular activities... 

By the way, what's this Night chick worth to youse? She ain't smiling too bright right now, told ya we'd put the snatch on her. Make us an offer--
and we don' take credit cards. Cash, baby. Can I speak the English? Ha! You understand the word _morte_? Cash for the Night chickadee, how much you pay, eh? Your decision by this time tomorrow or maybe Night sleeps with the fishes...

_Capirsi?_

----------


## Stanislaw

*It appears I will have to return to a past life to "negotiate" with these penguins*

Bonjourno, you come in muh place, an ya ask for some money, an now yah ask fer some ransom, and den yah haff the gull *Wink* to set demands...let me infoim you boids o some rules 'ere: firstly if ya gots a complaint, yah gots to talk to don Bongitybongbong, I'm sures 'ell be acommidatin, an, seconds, don't be pushin the god-beaver, 'e don't like no-ones doublin in on 'is racket see?

Ciao;

ps. I'd be-a watchin yer hoarse mac, I hears they don't run the races sans head, capiche!
 
A picture 



 :Biggrin:

----------


## RJbibliophil

Oh, by the way Mr. Penguin, did I mention that I prefer tiger lilies?

----------


## Pendragon

OK Problem guys. I was aked to do the Penguin, and I've enjoyed it. But something happen here at home today, and suddenly the whole thing isn't so funny anymore. I'm sorry, Nightshade, but I'm going to have to resign. I also will not be on the forum until after Friday, when this mess may get sorted out. Kids! Anyway, my nerves are a wreck. I must go. Game over.

----------


## Stanislaw

Oh, I am sorry to hear that! I hope things sort themselves out.

Best of Luck! :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Aye, best of luck, Pen! May the Force be with you!

----------


## Virgil

> OK Problem guys. I was aked to do the Penguin, and I've enjoyed it. But something happen here at home today, and suddenly the whole thing isn't so funny anymore. I'm sorry, Nightshade, but I'm going to have to resign. I also will not be on the forum until after Friday, when this mess may get sorted out. Kids! Anyway, my nerves are a wreck. I must go. Game over.


Oh goodness, Pen. I hope everything works out.

----------


## Pensive

Oh my gosh, Goodluck Pen!

----------


## Nightshade

My goodness Thats fine take as much time as you like Adn I hope it all works out Pen  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

If ye needs it, ye have my sword at your call!  :Smile:

----------


## RJbibliophil

Now I can rest easy. Hope everything turns out fine with you Night.

----------


## Pendragon

I deeply appreciate the kind words and sediments for all. I did not mean to scare any of you. My son had his pocket knife at school after umteen warnings from mom and dad that it was against school policy and he would get in trouble. It fell out of his pocket Wednesday. Court case, possession of a weapon on school property. Then yesterday, my daughter, already a nervous wreck over a bounced check, her boyfriend's job problems, and whatnot, totally screws up and sells beer to a minor in a police sting. She had to quit her job and has to appear in court. So anything dealing with crime and criminals and I'm flipping out. I will be back on the forum ASAP. Right now, I'm too shook up. If you try to e-mail me, that's fine, but mention your LitNet name or my Spam Filter will toss it. Thanks guys and gals.

Pen  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

Missing in action

_Our Moderators are over the mountain 
Our Mods are lost in the sea
Our Mods have gone far way 
O please return them to we_

And other such grammatical atrocities have been the mutterings among the smilies on the ground this weekend as we go on to the 26 yes 26h hour of the continued absence of all 3 moderators.
What happened! The last of the 3 ( Scher Logos and Jay) to be seen or heard from was Logos and that was 25 and a half hours ago. 

So the crier asks you.. Do you think they have disappeared or are lurking silently on the sidelines with the Guest and the forum secrets waiting to pounce in force? 
Have they formed their own fleet and are silently and swiftly erasing all traces of ill humor?
Furthermore and equal importantly The Amazon is left captinless and defenseless against the growing troops of Capn Stans dasterdlies and The Cosmic bar in the live chat is unmanned and the backlog of smilies waiting for their geek refills are growing to such degrees that the ministry of Smiles is putting up a strike warning.  :Nod:

----------


## Pensive

Night, maybe they think that we should have a holiday today like "Roman Holiday"

Has anyone watched the movie: Roman Holiday?

----------


## Nightshade

Ahemmm  

well I suppose that the sensible reason if you want to be sensible  :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

> Have they formed their own fleet and are silently and swiftly erasing all traces of ill humor?
> Furthermore and equal importantly The Amazon is left captinless and defenseless against the growing troops of Capn Stans dasterdlies and The Cosmic bar in the live chat is unmanned and the backlog of smilies waiting for their geek refills are growing to such degrees that the ministry of Smiles is putting up a strike warning.


Wouldn't you know it? I switch sides and everyone abandons me.  :Wink:  The Dastardly's forces are growing, and I'm the only one holding the fort on the Amazon. And since I was a traitor, the dastardly's crew will certainly behead me if I'm captured.

----------


## Nightshade

behead... no hang draw and quater more like... or aybe theyll let me try some magical experiments on youI have this one spell Im dying to try  :Brow:

----------


## Scheherazade

OK, I admit to having succumbed to the alure of real life and got a little distracted recently. As Night pointed out already the two weeks holiday here made my life a littel busier than usual. However, that does not mean I don't visit the Forum (which I do at least once a day) but simply prefer to read than post myself if I am short of time.


> _Our Moderators are over the mountain 
> Our Mods are lost in the sea
> Our Mods have gone far way 
> O please return them to we_


And promise I will do my best to save you burden of having to write more poetry and post more often!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Logos

> What happened! The last of the 3 ( Scher Logos and Jay) to be seen or heard from was Logos and that was 25 and a half hours ago. 
> 
> So the crier asks you.. Do you think they have disappeared or are lurking silently on the sidelines with the Guest and the forum secrets waiting to pounce in force?


heh.. I know nuzzink of this!  :Idea:

----------


## Logos

How dare you have a real life! surely not!  :FRlol: 

 :Wink: 




> OK, I admit to having succumbed to the alure of real life and got a little distracted recently. As Night pointed out already the two weeks holiday here made my life a littel busier than usual.

----------


## papayahed

> Wouldn't you know it? I switch sides and everyone abandons me.  The Dastardly's forces are growing, and I'm the only one holding the fort on the Amazon. And since I was a traitor, the dastardly's crew will certainly behead me if I'm captured.


What do I look like? chopped liver? and Reisa's around here somewhere.

hmmmmm... ever wonder where that saying came from?

Anywho, Newsflash! Papaya is attempting to make a Tofu dish today for dinner. Results to follow.

----------


## Virgil

> What do I look like? chopped liver? and Reisa's around here somewhere.
> 
> hmmmmm... ever wonder where that saying came from?
> 
> Anywho, Newsflash! Papaya is attempting to make a Tofu dish today for dinner. Results to follow.


Well, where have you been? Tofu? Isn't that like eating air?  :Wink:

----------


## RJbibliophil

Virgil, you're welcome as long as you won't turn traitor again. Papaya, I don't recommend combining papayas and tofu in the same dish.  :FRlol:

----------


## papayahed

> Well, where have you been?


looking for recipes on how to cook tofu!!

----------


## Nightshade

Tofu isnt that the stuff that tastes like burnt cardboard?
ahh maybe not... Soooo the return of the mods we are pleased  :Nod:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Speak for yourself  :Tongue: .

----------


## Scheherazade

> How dare you have a real life! surely not!


I know, it is most unbecoming! Promise to follow a strict regime of detoxication during the next couple of weeks to get back to my cyber-geeky self!

*thanks Night for her welcome and keeps a close eye on Robin.

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

Reporting for duty! Possibly going to be a bit scarce this week, school interferring, evil thing!  :Biggrin: 

The Amazon in danger? Do we have a mutiny? Am I missing it again??? So not fair!  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> Reporting for duty! Possibly going to be a bit scarce this week, school interferring, evil thing! 
> 
> The Amazon in danger? Do we have a mutiny? Am I missing it again??? So not fair!


No, not a mutiny. But the Dastardly has been doing very well in recruiting. Perhaps we need to offer some incentives. Otherwise pretty soon we're going to be outmanned.

----------


## Jay

It's quality, not quantity that matters  :Wink:

----------


## papayahed

> Tofu isnt that the stuff that tastes like burnt cardboard?
> ahh maybe not... Soooo the return of the mods we are pleased


I wouldn't know.  :Mad:  My big Tofu adventure turned into a complete flop. I had a recipe to grill the Tofu but it just stuck to the grill pan and never really cooked. Slightly dissappointing, next time I may try baking it..if there is a next time.

----------


## Nightshade

Well you can take that 2 ways either it was sooo delish that the pan tried to eat it or... the pan was trying to save you from a big mistake.  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

1933 GMT Rachel has just been spotted by the crier ... thought you might likr to know  :Nod:

----------


## papayahed

> Well you can take that 2 ways either it was sooo delish that the pan tried to eat it or... the pan was trying to save you from a big mistake.


I'm betting it's the second.....

----------


## Stanislaw

> I'm betting it's the second.....


 ye should try boiling it in soup broth!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## papayahed

really? will that work?

----------


## RobinHood3000

Personally, I'd rather stuff it with dynamite.

----------


## Stanislaw

yup, you don't want the tofu to thick, I would also suggest throwing in some vegis, and maybe some shrimp (well, personally I likes the shrimp) but, some vegies: like spinach, needle mushrooms, a bit o bok choy, and it is best served if you have some spicy cury type sauce that you can put on the tofu...not too much though! 

Its quite good!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Stanislaw

> Personally, I'd rather stuff it with dynamite.


  :FRlol:  mind ye even tofu can be tasty if prepared skillfully!

----------


## Pendragon

Got a good Chef have ye, Stan? Me auld dad were a world class chef, but I cannae boil water. I could ruin the taste o' beer by pouring it into a stein.

----------


## papayahed

> Personally, I'd rather stuff it with dynamite.


What wouldn't you rather stuff with dynomite??  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

> Got a good Chef have ye, Stan? Me auld dad were a world class chef, but I cannae boil water. I could ruin the taste o' beer by pouring it into a stein.


well, I know a little me self, and fer the most part be me dad, I swear you could give him cats poop, an old shoe, and some broken lightbublbs an he would make a 5 course meal...that was nutrisious and tasty!

----------


## RJbibliophil

sounds delicious. Mr. Penguin, How to boil water:
1. fill a pot about 2/3 full with water
2. place pot on stovetop
3. turn heat on, preferably to high
4. for faster results use lid, although optional
5. wait until water is bubbling, preferably rapidly with large bubbles
6. turn heat down to medium
7. you have boiled water

boiled water is good for preparing cooked vegetables, tea, or just for use as hot water.

----------


## Nightshade

Wanted :
Nowthe *Rachel* houshold is accepting applications for two positions:
1. Nanny-must be very patient, loving, fit phsyically and have up to date excellent references of recent Nanny positions which WILL be checked thoroughly.
The person chosen must have wide knowledge of faerie and be available for world travel with parent and baby aged two and a half. Please send your submission care of the Crier. Interviews begin two weeks from today.

2. Travelling companion with extensive experience in world travel by train and magic carpet. Must know how to exchange monies into different currencies, be fluent in at least three languages besides English and be able to write well in at least English.The chosen candidate must be charming, witty, compassionate and UNDERSTAND all maps both mortal and faerie and have travelled to faerieland at least one in the past twelve months.Candidate must be able to drive, rollerskate,sail, row a boat,play one musical instrument,be somewhat a gourmet at least in appreciation of good food and drink. Further the person chosen must be gracious and tolerant of others. Send resume care of this newspaper. Interviews begin in two weeks from today.

All negotiations concerning wages and benefits will be discussed at the time of the interview.
Please come dressed in what you usually feel comfortable in that your personality can shine thru.



_IF you have any more ads to pu up please send them to the crier c/o one of the editors thankyou_

----------


## Pensive

*Latest News*  

~ It was *baddad's birthday* yesterday. I wish him a very good birthday. He should know that LitNet Forum Members miss him really much so he should come back or are they evil penguins from whom he is afraid??? Come baddad. You should not be afraid of penguins now.

~ Our *Crow Boy Taliesin*  is also not seen for a few days. We ask him to visit the forum more than often. 

~ Similarly like _"Compliment the person above you"_ a new thread has been started which is "_to insult the person above"_ But those insults should not be heavy and I, Pensive is sorry because I called Robinhood a show-off and I was too lazy to post so it went on Virgil.  :Tongue:  (Well, sorry to both Robin and Virgil)

~ The other latest threads are:

*General Chat - SLAM Book*: Where you can introduce yourself by answering some questions to get to know each other better.

*General Chat - Similie Gallery*: Source of similie

*Generat Chat - What do you love?*

*General Chat: What do you hate?*

*General Literature - What part do books play in todays modern society?*

Visit these threads and enjoy yourself. If I have forgotten to mention any thread, forgive me and mention it by yourself.

So again, *baddad* and *Taliesin*, we are missing you! Whenever you get time, you should drop by here!

----------


## Pensive

Some other threads that are worth reading:

General Chat: Weird Translation Game - To Translate different languages

General Chat: Word Of The Day - To learn a different word everyday

General Literature: Review A Book - Where you can review different books

General Literature: What are you reading right now? - Tell us about the book you are reading right now

Today In Literature: To know what happened in literature the following day.

----------


## Pensive

Baddad and Taliesin, both of them have turned up!  :Biggrin:  

Stories for Writing Competitions are available to read in here

----------


## Nightshade

> So again, baddad and Taliesin, we are missing you! Whenever you get time, you should drop by here!





> Baddad and Taliesin, both of them have turned up!


How affective are we, huh?

----------


## RJbibliophil

do you mean effective or affective?

----------


## Nightshade

bah I dont know both?

----------


## RJbibliophil

that might make sense!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

*Latest News:* 

AimusSage and Smilingtearz have established new record in the Compliment the PAM thread.  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

REally???

Linky please! :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

record link 

It goes on for pages.... Hehe...  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

ok but I thinkI hink earlier we had a run on 2 people for 5 pages rather than 2 anyone volunteering to check??
 :Biggrin:   :Brow:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> ok but I thinkI hink earlier we had a run on 2 people for 5 pages rather than 2 anyone volunteering to check??


Who?  :Confused:  
Link please.

----------


## Nightshade

Humm I think it may have been robin and someone.... I dont have alink Im waiting for someone to check it out IM not going through all the pages again :Nod:  I did that once to find out who invenetd '
pam'

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> Humm I think it may have been robin and someone....


  :Eek:   :Blush:  
Can't have been five pages... Complete denial!  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

See, that's the first phase, it's okay, deep down you know it's true  :Tongue:

----------


## smilingtearz

how come i never saw this... i think i should be logging off..

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Don't log off, please, dear Eva. 
See, it's my turn to  :Blush:  obviously!  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

What?? whay are you all hijaking the crier
Shoo scat go to live chat 
 :Wink: ;p

----------


## Scheherazade

> What?? whay are you all hijaking the crier
> Shoo scat go to live chat


All I can say is that...

What goes around, comes around!

----------


## RJbibliophil

What sort of record? or do I not want to know?

----------


## smilingtearz

:Smile: 


*the PB&J from LITNET*
the official litnet band
 :Biggrin: 

auditions to be held soon..
Please register yourselves on the following link
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=17302
 :Biggrin: 
happy singing!!

----------


## Pensive

Oh yeah, that seems great!

*Singing loudly*

Bang Bang
He shot me down
Bang Bang
I hit the ground
Bang Bang
That awful sound
Bang Bang
My baby shot me down!

----------


## smilingtearz

Pensive's IN!!
she sings great  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

*Lit-Net Interview*
LitNet Town Crier has brought to you a special activity which is Lit-Net Interview. Visit this thread for more information regarding Lit-Net Interview and please don't forget to nominate a member for upcoming interviews. You can also nominate yourself.  :Biggrin:  
And also don't forget to PM me the questions, you want to ask from Logos (our nomination)

*Book Forum Club*
We are reading/read Mort by Prattchett in this month and for July, we are going to read any book by Dostoveysky. Our Summer Reading is East of Eden by Steinback. Anyone who is interested in Book Forum Club can join us in our monthly readings.  :Biggrin:  
*Smilingtearz health*
We have got latest news from Eva (smilingtearz) that she is feeling better now.

----------


## miss tenderness

huge effort Pensive, Thanks :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Oh no problem miss-tenderness. Pleasure is mine as well.  :Smile:

----------


## RJbibliophil

Wonderful to see a new edition!  :Banana:

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

Yay- My first Crier ever. . .thanks Pensive!

----------


## Nightshade

We admit that we were wrong

Undercover for many months this Editor has finally returned with the truth.  We were wrong Penguins are good  Penguins are our friends  .

and anyone who disagrees will meet the consequences.

_________________________________

A turnip madness seized a number of respectable citizens last week and they were seen running through the forums screaming Turnip turnip I am a turnip. Although investigations are underway present evidence points at brainwashing.  .

_________________________________________
In other news the smilies are back in force so Look out for them over the next few weeks. Night is also calling all stray smilies to come in and regiister as part of the Empire.

----------


## Nightshade

*Member Interviews*Since the last edition ther have been six interviews
Mono
Logos
Pendragon
Papayahed
Robinhood3000 : PartII
Virgil part II

Keep an eye out for editors comments on each interview ...*coming soon to The Crier*
__________________________________________________ _______________
*Book club*
_2007 nominations_
2007 will be authors again ...yippeeeeeeeee  not!
However sincewe are stuck with it it is best that we make the best of it and try and think of some interesting authors in the time we have to nominate so The crier suggests that all regulars to the book club but there thinking caps on  and start thinking hard!
And for goodness sake dont vote for it if you wont read it!

Maybe people shouldnt vote unless theyve read at least one book with the forum?
_books_
The september book is 100 years of solitude by marquez.
The summe read is winding down to close this month 
and next month is Dickens..
__________________________________________________ _________

*Members news**Has anyone seen Jay*
*Koa's going to the uk* 
__________________________________________________ __________
*Popular threads*
see the Member dolls in the the games forum
Watch movies made by addicted members in the general chat forum.
watch

----------


## Pensive

Well-done, Night!

It is great, seems to cover all happenings on the forum!

----------


## Nightshade

thank you  :Biggrin:

----------


## RJbibliophil

Yay for the criers of Lit-Net ville!!  :Banana:

----------


## subterranean

> It's quality, not quantity that matters


Sez who??


***checking her wallet and re-counting the notes****

----------


## Nightshade

We'd like to welcome the newest member of the Crier team Aimus Sage!
He is also awarded an honorary position of Interrogator general for his great work in the member interview thread withe the Assistant Crier Pensive.

----------


## Madhuri

I love these smilies.....

----------


## Virgil

> We'd like to welcome the newest member of the Crier team Aimus Sage!
> He is also awarded an honorary position of Interrogator general for his great work in the member interview thread withe the Assistant Crier Pensive.


Interrogator General is a similar title to Grand Inquisitor.  :Biggrin:  And he seems to have the same responsibilities.  :Tongue:

----------


## Schokokeks

> We'd like to welcome the newest member of the Crier team Aimus Sage!


So you've finally climbed up the career ladder and will thus never be referred to as "the-one-who-modestly-claims-he-only-helps-out" again, eh, Aimus ?  :Tongue:

----------


## AimusSage

Puh! just because I know have a montly paycheck doesn't mean I do more than just helping out.  :Biggrin: 

Although I must say it is quite an honour to be made Interrogator General.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

> Interrogator General is a similar title to Grand Inquisitor.  And he seems to have the same responsibilities.


That was the idea :Nod: 



> Puh! just because I know have a montly paycheck doesn't mean I do more than just helping out.


Paycheck?! Who said anything about a paycheck?

 :Eek2:

----------


## AimusSage

> Paycheck?! Who said anything about a paycheck?


Are you saying I work for free?  :Eek2:

----------


## Nightshade

of course not you PAY for the privilage!
 :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

I must have missed the smallprint. People and their contracts. What they wouldn't do to get what they want. :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Elizabeth sends her regards -- she's in decent health, it seems. She's off to England tomorrow, so she doesn't know when she'll get Internet again.

----------


## Nightshade

hey robin if you speak to her tell her public libraries HAVE to offer free internet (for somthing like an hour maybe half but it will be cheap to top up!). So tell her to head to nearest library ( almost all arae clearly signposted  :Nod:  )

----------


## RJbibliophil

Uh-oh. Interrogator General sounds intimidating.

So Night, do you support Aim's and Pensy's methods of getting interviews? (gun-pointing, whatever it takes...)

----------


## Pensive

Oh well, we do that to those who hesitate on giving interview. And throwing turnips or gun-pointing is not a big deal, when you get the interview at hand. Isn't it so?  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

> Uh-oh. Interrogator General sounds intimidating.
> 
> So Night, do you support Aim's and Pensy's methods of getting interviews? (gun-pointing, whatever it takes...)


PErsonally Nagging would be my weapon ofd choice butthere you go gun point ad turnips work too.



> Oh well, we do that to those who hesitate on giving interview. And throwing turnips or gun-pointing is not a big deal, when you get the interview at hand. Isn't it so?


Exactly said like a true crier pensy

----------


## grace86

> Elizabeth sends her regards -- she's in decent health, it seems. She's off to England tomorrow, so she doesn't know when she'll get Internet again.


Uh oh, I did not know she had been sick. I am glad she is getting better, send her my well wishes!

----------


## ktd222

when is the next edition? I've got a scoop from an inside source, that someone got something stuck while thread surfing. I've also got incriminating photos!

----------


## Nightshade

Well if you like sent it to the editor and we will check it out  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> Well if you like sent it to the editor and *we* will check it out


Is it Tal speaking?  :Tongue:

----------


## ktd222

The images are too big to clip onto my post, sorry. Lets just say there's a door, and a dog, and a computer, and red ink involved.

----------


## Madhuri

Is this a mystery to be solved??

----------


## Nightshade

Dont think so :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

There is some news for everyone....

Miss Dream, who is a fairly new member of the forum and has an acquaintance with some members, has sent her greetings and regards, especially to Miss Tenderness, Totyfroty, Virgil, Muhsin and Logos.

She will be gone for a month because of her exams. She also sends her Good Wishes to all on the occasion of EID.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> There is some news for everyone....
> 
> Miss Dream, who is a fairly new member of the forum and has an acquaintance with some members, has sent her greetings and regards, especially to Miss Tenderness, Totyfroty, Virgil, Muhsin and Logos.
> 
> She will be gone for a month because of her exams. She also sends her Good Wishes to all on the occasion of EID.


I wish her luck. Study hard.

----------


## Scheherazade

We need a vote to end a three way tie and solve our Halloween Read problem!

----------


## Scheherazade

*Last chance to vote for November/Tolstoy reading!*

----------


## ShoutGrace

_POETRY FATALITIES SADDEN REGULARS, THOUGH NO SUPRISE_

A pale cast of thought sicklied over the LitNet today. Both the Poem of the Week thread and the Poem of the Day thread have been pronounced dead, authorities said. It has been nearly months since meaningful posts were last contributed. An unnamed provost attributed the downfall to interest "stinted."

Members close to the thread were, for the most part, unavailable for comment. Onlookers to the scene reported distress, laments, and idle discontent.

A memorial service will be commended in the Poets, Poems and Poetry forum later in the week . . . though no one is expected to attend, let alone offer a decent critique.

----------


## ShoutGrace

News gets around fast!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

The blogs arrive!

The litnet recieved a new dimention last night we now have blogs, for those lke me who have absaloutly no sound idea what a blog is it seems to be a place where lots of rambling occurs, the general agreement in thegoogle definitions is that its a web journal. Does that mean we get to see alot of private stuff  :Eek:  hummm might be nteresting might get very very bad....

So what do you think of this? The Crier wants to know!!

----------


## ktd222

> _POETRY FATALITIES SADDEN REGULARS, THOUGH NO SUPRISE_
> 
> A pale cast of thought sicklied over the LitNet today. Both the Poem of the Week thread and the Poem of the Day thread have been pronounced dead, authorities said. It has been nearly months since meaningful posts were last contributed. An unnamed provost attributed the downfall to interest "stinted."
> 
> Members close to the thread were, for the most part, unavailable for comment. Onlookers to the scene reported distress, laments, and idle discontent.
> 
> A memorial service will be commended in the Poets, Poems and Poetry forum later in the week . . . though no one is expected to attend, let alone offer a decent critique.



LOL :FRlol:  
I offer condolences and hope it may find new life in some other form. It was a heck of a run.

I'd like to think everyone is for the better for knowing this thread.

----------


## Nightshade

I know its a long way off yet but....

The Get craking and vote for the decmber book!!

Now should I abuse my position and hint at the one I want?? nah  :Biggrin:  !

----------


## brainstrain

I'm having trouble racking up 50 posts, but as soon as i do i'll join the bookclub and make my vote known

I will make everyone on this forum read Inkheart or die trying!

well, not die. but get banned maybe.

----------


## Nightshade

Well there you go folks a challenge!
Actually brain ( I tend to shorten everyones name youll get used to it :Biggrin: ) its on my list but as my list runs to over 100 books and Im not getting naywhere with them so try someone else. You migh get inheart as a seasonal read if your really lucky  :Nod:

----------


## muhsin

I don't actually know how to participate in that Nightshade.

----------


## Scheherazade

WE NEED YOU!



Last chance to vote for the Book Club's 2007 Author selection poll!

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=19305

----------


## Nightshade

> I don't actually know how to participate in that Nightshade.


Oh la la  :Eek2:  ok listen up .... basically there is a book club forum every month we read a book ( um well not me since Im swamped but you get the picture? I prefer we to they dont you?) the authors we decide before the eging of the year and then they come up and we vote for titles( which reminds me VOTE FOR THE PIRATE for decmber  :Nod:  ) and then we read them.
then there is the seasonal reads Halloween, Xmas, Valentine, summer ( is there another one?? oh yes special occasions like in memory of an author.
and here any book can be nominated and thus in theory win (if you want an example go back in the archives and see the zombie handbook.) 


SO come and look it up.
MY halloween read is another matter entirley and as it only happens at halloween we have a year before I need to xplain it again :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Hello people, 
The crier woul like to wish you all happy holidays, espicially this year when it seems everything has come at once. So happy hankua ( is that spelt right?), Christmas, eid, Kuanza, New year and winter's solstice ( yes we are aware that has already passed :Rolleyes:  ).

Over the next 2 weeks the crier will be attempting to put together a short summary of the litnet year, any suggestions you are welcome to Pm the Editor (Night)

other than that we wish you a good end to the old year and good wishes for the new. 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Invasion of the Hidden homies

And you can join in. 

Mir, nicely suggested and Scher kindly volunteered to boss ( sorry organise) the first ever Litnet secret santa or perhaps in our case we will call it the hidden homies event. Or perhaps somthing buddies... :Biggrin: 

The concept is simple members of the game will be allocated ( good word that) a 'homie' or 'buddy' ( I like the word buddy I think Ill stick with that) by scher. They will then write clues identifying themselves ( not too easy and obvious please) and pm them to scher who will send them on. The object of the game s to guess who your buddy is. 

So if your are intrested in joining in please sign up here  and fast , boxing day isnt that far off.

----------


## Scheherazade

If you would like to take part in our Secret Santa game, today is your last chance to PM me the clues about your identity!

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=21060

----------


## Scheherazade

If you would like to take part in our Christmas Poetry Contest, please send your entries asap!

*Deadline -> December 26th!*

http://www.online-literature.com/for...437#post304437

----------


## ktd222

Can we extend the contest and make it a Christmas/New Years theme?

----------


## Scheherazade

> Can we extend the contest and make it a Christmas/New Years theme?


Ktd, 

I am really sorry that I did not see your post till now and I guess it is a little late now. In future, if you could PM me or post in the related thread, I will be able to get back to you sooner (hopefully).

----------


## Scheherazade

*Don't forget to read the finalists in our Christmas Poetry Competition and vote for your favorite!

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=21172*

----------


## ktd222

I'll keep it in mind Scheherazade :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

*Truman Capote* is the author of month for February in our Book Club! Why don't you join us and take part in our poll?

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=21319


You can also nominate the *Valentine's Day Reading* suggestions here!

----------


## Scheherazade

Last 3 days to take part in our Valentine's Day Reading Poll:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=22202

----------


## Scheherazade

Don't forget to vote for your favorite short story 

in our Annual Competition

by March 1st!

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=22117

----------


## Scheherazade

You can now submit your short stories for the April elimination of our annual competition!

Competition Rules

----------


## Scheherazade

*The Book Club will be reading one of Edith Wharton's books in April.

If you would like to take part, why don't you vote for the book of your choice here?*

----------


## Scheherazade

Last 5 days to submit stories for the April elimination of our Short Story Competition!

LitNet Short Story Competition

----------


## Scheherazade

*Don't forget to read and vote for your favorite story 

in our Short Story Competition! 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=23567*

----------


## toni

How could one enter for the Short Story Competition? :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

> How could one enter for the Short Story Competition?


Hi Toni,

You can read more about the competition here:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=21345

----------


## Scheherazade

[i]~Short Story Competition Final 2010 ~


Please read the stories and vote here.

----------


## papayahed

Oh, Carp I keep meaning to read those.

----------


## Scheherazade

Next time, I will PM you!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Don't forget to read the new stories and vote in our 

Short Story Competition!

June Elimination Thread

----------


## Scheherazade

Last 5 days!

Book Club 

Independence Day 

Reading Poll

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=25414

----------


## Virgil

Thanks for the reminder Scher. I've been really busy lately and have forgotten.

----------


## Scheherazade

Have you voted yet?

 Last 3 days!

LitNet Short Story Competition: 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=27045

----------


## Nightshade

For all you people who dont know who the Crier Boss and her staff are go read this whole thread!
Other than that We would like to announce our return and as with all our returns mass hysteria is never far away.

Since the drowning of the pirate ships it seems the Litneters have taken to an older sport that of The fighting of the war of the sexes. Is this a bad thing is this a good thing? The editor welcomes YOUR opions. 

* But we dont promise not to ignore them in favour of panic making!*

Signed the returned staff!

----------


## Virgil

> For all you people who dont know who the Crier Boss and her staff are go read this whole thread!
> Other than that We would like to announce our return and as with all our returns mass hysteria is never far away.
> 
> Since the drowning of the pirate ships it seems the Litneters have taken to an older sport that of The fighting of the war of the sexes. Is this a bad thing is this a good thing? The editor welcomes YOUR opions. 
> 
> * But we dont promise not to ignore them in favour of panic making!*
> 
> Signed the returned staff!


How about that Koa interview?????

----------


## papayahed

*Second Annualish Muppet Take Over Day!!!!!!*


Give your regular avatars the day off and get your Muppet on!!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Once again the muppets roam the litnet. Bringing joy and laughter and occasional gasps of horror from the masses. The Crier has gone all muppet for this even. celebrating the diverse silliness that is in easch of us.
Go Muppet! Join the Muppet forces today!

What you havent yet.

On a side note Dodgy Goole pics alert: impressionable young children *DO NOT* google image *Gonzo.*

All hail the cheescake eating muppet!

----------


## Idril

And don't google the Swedish Chef either!  :Eek:  Very disturbing!

----------


## Scheherazade

You can now post your book reviews in our new    

 Book Reviews section.

----------


## Lily Adams

Ahahahaha. I am so doing this. It's almost the end of the day, but whatever. I have nothing else better to do...kind of...XD

I know which Muppet Imma gunna beeee! Just you guys wait!

----------


## Shalot

oh oh I wanna be a muppet - is animal a muppet? he he

edit: oops I was too late. Can two people be animal? looks like kilted is animal also. can i still be animal??

edit again: Well i changed. I am going to be this grumpy blue guy now.

----------


## Lily Adams

Okay, people, I'm Dead Tom. I was almost going to be Beaker, but I decided to pick a wayyyy more obscure character. Muppet Treasure Island has been one of my favorite kid's movies for a looooong time. XD I grew up on it.

This totally made my day. This Muppet thing. Maybe I'll just keep my avatar this way for a while.  :Biggrin: 

It's a good life on a boat!

----------


## Bakiryu

I can't download piccies!  :Bawling:  Kira should be a muppet!

----------


## Scheherazade

> oh oh I wanna be a muppet - is animal a muppet? he he
> 
> edit: oops I was too late. Can two people be animal? looks like kilted is animal also. can i still be animal??
> 
> edit again: Well i changed. I am going to be this grumpy blue guy now.


No restrictions; you can pick any avatar you want (but I like the grumpy blue guy!  :Tongue: )

----------


## Nightshade

hehe lets make it Muppet week.....

----------


## Nightshade

So all of you who want to join in go find your muppet costumes....
And the muppet invasion will resume this weekend....


PS Rizzo is MINE!!! long live the cheescake!

----------


## papayahed

> hehe lets make it Muppet week.....


Ohh good idea....Everybody could use a Muppet week....

----------


## Scheherazade

Don't forget to vote in our 2008 Book Club Proposal Poll!

  http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=27884

----------


## papayahed

> Don't forget to vote in our 2008 Book Club Proposal Poll!
> 
>   http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=27884


But only if you vote the right way!!!! :Biggrin:   :Tongue:   :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

i'm all set for muppet week! I've got mokey from fraggle rock.

----------


## RobinHood3000

...Muppets?

----------


## papayahed

> ...Muppets?


Dr. Honeydew?

----------


## Shalot

> i'm all set for muppet week! I've got mokey from fraggle rock.


thank you! I was actually trying to remember the names of the fraggles the other day (took a trip down memory lane to my childhood) and didn't have the internet available and I couldn't google it and I forgot about it until now.

now I know. thanks!!

----------


## Nightshade

> Dr. Honeydew?


Arent you supposed to say I presume? :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Dr. Honeydew?


Yes?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

As the muppet week draws to its invetiable ( did I spell the right?) conclousion The Boss would like everyone to remember the important lessons we learn from the muppets.

1) 2 is always better than 1.
2) It doesnt matter if you have a wierd laugh as long as you laugh long and hard.
3) Singing makes everything better.

 :Biggrin:  
I hope you all enjoyed this edition of Muppet week tune in next time for more... and good evening 
 :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

*Last 2 hours to vote in our 2008 Book Club Proposal Poll !*

 Vote Now!

----------


## Scheherazade

Please visit our new Autumn Poetry Competition!

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=28797

----------


## applepie

Don't forget to cast your votes in the short story competition. I just wanted to remind everyone before it got too close to the end. There are 10 stories this round, and I'm sure the authors would like for you to read and vote on them. There's about another week left to read and cast your vote :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Don't forget to read the new stories 

and 

vote in our 

Short Story Competition!

October Elimination Thread

----------


## Scheherazade

*Last Day to vote in our 2008 Book Club Country Poll !*

 Vote Now!

----------


## Scheherazade

If you would like to take part in our *South African Reading* 

in January,

please place your nominations 

here!

----------


## Niamh

Who is up for a Brian Froud Fairy Avatar week? :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Would you like to read a book written by Bulgakov?

*Please join us!*

----------


## Scheherazade

Would you like to read a book with us during the Christmas holidays?   

 Would you like to read a book with us during the Christmas holidays?  


 Would you like to read a book with us during the Christmas holidays?

----------


## Virgil

I hope everything is ok with Nightshade. I haven't seen her in ages. I miss our lady of smiles.  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

Last 3 days to vote in our Christmas Reading Poll!

----------


## Scheherazade

Last 3 days to take part in our Christmas Poetry Competition!

----------


## thescholar

A certain "would-be" poet is disappointed in the lack of exposure his latest poem is recieving... :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

2007 LitNet Short Story Competition Final!

Last 2 weeks to choose the winner!

Please vote!

----------


## Scheherazade

You can share your poems and get reviews here!

----------


## Niamh

*There have been some changes to the list in the Larry thread. 
LArry Around The World participants list*

----------


## papayahed

*Whoooo Hoooooo!!!* 

We counted to 10,000!!!!!
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ostcount=10000

it only took 1 year and ~ 7 months

 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:  

(And B got the final number :Banana:   :Ladysman:   :Angel:  hahahahaha)

----------


## RobinHood3000

Wow - that took shorter than I expected.

----------


## Niamh

Blog entry NOW FEATURED!
Ampoule: Hurray!! Snow Day!!

----------


## Scheherazade

Don't forget to read the new stories 

and 

vote in our 

Short Story Competition! 
 February Elimination Thread

----------


## Scheherazade

Don't forget to submit your poems for our Valentine's Day Poetry Contest!

  http://www.online-literature.com/for...881#post658881

----------


## Scheherazade

Another lazy weekend?

What a better way to spend their weekend 

than 

reading some short stories and poems 

for bookworms like LitNet members?

Please don't forget to vote!

 February Elimination Thread

Valentine's Day Poetry Competition

----------


## Niamh

Blogs now featured!
Granny5
Mtpspur
Pussnboots
Featured entries

----------


## LadyW

It is official!
LadyW is hopeless at almost _everything._

This morning, I attempted to make pancakes. After four attempts, only the final one turned out... tolerable. At some point I managed to burn my middle finger on the hot pan  :Frown: 
Only half an hour later, I was ironing my shirt... I burnt the *same* finger.
You may be thinking, "So what, you had one bad morning...," I can assure you this is a regular occurence (Just ask Dori about the bin incident). 
But my two main failures in life are drawing graphs and... I forgot the other one (perhaps it's short - term memory loss?).

Fear not, I shall not let it beat me down  :Thumbs Up:  
I shall just continue to roam the Earth like a total plonker without a single clue.

----------


## Niamh

*In a bit of a writing mood? why not join in some of the"contests" in the games section of personal poetry!* 
 Form poetry Contest 
OR
Picture Poetry Contest 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

2007 LitNet Valentine's Day Poetry Competition Final!

Last 24 hours to choose the winner!

Please vote!

----------


## Scheherazade

Don't forget to read the new stories 

and 

vote in our 

Short Story Competition!

April Elimination Thread

----------


## Scheherazade

Last 3 days to vote!  

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=33024

----------


## Scheherazade

If you would like to take part in our *Greek Reading*  

in June,

please vote 

here!

----------


## Scheherazade

Don't forget to read the new stories 

and 

vote in our 

Short Story Competition!

June Elimination Thread

----------


## Nightshade

This week has seen the start of two new intresting threads (even if I d say so myself!) 

The first thread is the Personal and anonymous thread where ( by pm scher your issue before hand ) littnetter issues can be discussed without the person with issue having their name attached issues.

and the second thread is Poetry Anonymous where you can get feedback on the poems you havent wanted to post in the past for whatever reason but can now have posted without your name by pming them to me!
See rules and conditions of booth threads  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Does the nice weather make you write poetry?

Send them to us!

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=36249

----------


## Scheherazade

*In August, we will be getting to know...

Chava

Madhuri

Papayahed

Quark

Sleepywitch


You can now PM me those burning questions that you have been dying to ask.

The deadline for sending questions is July 20th!

http://www.online-literature.com/for...291#post596291*

----------


## Scheherazade

Last day to send your questions for:

*Chava

Madhuri

Papayahed

Quark

Sleepywitch
*

Please PM me!

----------


## Scheherazade

*Help a Fellow Forum Member*

----------


## Scheherazade

Enjoying the summer?

Why don't you read the poems and vote in our "Summer Poetry Competition"?

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=36660

----------


## Niamh

After some much needed rest and recooperation in the country,
Litnets favourite Leprechaun is BACK! Why not check out his new adventures, or look back over his past trips! (and get jealous!)

*Larry Around the World*

----------


## Scheherazade

Last hour to vote in our Japan poll!

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=35544

----------


## Scheherazade

*In September, we will be getting to know

Bazarov

Nightshade

Taliesin

Weisinheimer



Please send your questions by August 25th.*

----------


## Scheherazade

Have you joined one of our social clubs yet?

*Artist Cafe*

"A place for artists of all types to hang out, talk about art and share their favourite artworks or share their own work! For artists of ALL kinds, not just those who paint or draw etc."

*Chocolate*

"Anyone who is into any kind of chocolates is more than welcome here!  :Biggrin: "

*Dog Lovers Not Anonymous*

"If you are a canine enthusiast, whether or not you have a pet dog or not, c'mon in and join the fun! We can share dog funny's, pix, whatever your heart desires!"

*Fantasy Fans*

"For all those of you who don't really care about sci-fi but fantasy. You know unicorns, faeries, midgets  :Biggrin:  Here's finally a group for you. Enjoy  :Biggrin: "

*Forum Book Club*

"If you would like to take part in our monthly readings and keep up with the Club news, please join!"

*Harry Potter Movie and Book Appreciation Group.*

I hope there are also members here that somehow love both the book and the movie interpretation. This is a place where Harry Potter Fans meet and share views, whatever it is.

*Jake Gyllenhaal*

" :Tongue: "

*Lord of the Rings*

"'The English-speaking world is divided into those who have read The Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit and those who are going to read them.' -Sunday Times Now this is the place for all LOTR fans..."

*Photo freaks*

"The fact that I am a photo freak could not possibly have eluded those who know me. Combine this with the new photo album feature and you realize that I just had to create this group. Welcome."

*Poets At Heart*

"If you like writing poetry, please join us!"

*Pre-Raphaelite Society*

"For fellow lovers of this art form. A place to share favorite pictures, talk about favorite artists, or discuss and share anything relating to this beautiful and romantic style"

*Recipe Cafe*

"Do you like to cook ? Do you like trying new dishes ? Share your favorite recipes with us."

*Role-players*

"Of course, LARPers, and users of other systems besides the d20 are welcome too."

*Sci-Fi Lovers UNITE!*

"For all those of you who love Sci-Fi, of any kind. Star Wars, Star Trek, Star Pie (wadda ya mean there's no star pie?  :FRlol: ) This a group where you can talk about your love of sci-fi and suggest..."

*The Dark Side*

I thought I would create my own little Lair for one of the things I love most. If you have not guessed. I mean Horror! This is the place for fellow Horror fans, horror fiction, horror movies, what...

*The Larry Appreciation Society*

"I've sent a Leprechaun around the world and now i've set up a group for all participants and Larry Around the World readers to mingle in Larrys Fort with tea and Bickies."

*The League of Honourable Old Geezers and Geezerettes*

"is your mobile phone as big as other people's suitcases? 
do you need to read three manuals and ask your grandchildren for help to load up a pic?
r u shocked @ teh way youngsterz dunno how 2 spel anymore?
was Neil Diamond already for old farts when you were Sleepy's age?
Do you own a pair of original 70s trousers complete with a permanent crease AND still wear them occassionally?
then this is the right place for you to veg out and grumble about how the world's gone to the dogs  :Smile: "

*What I talk about when I talk about Haruki Murakami*

"Do you like cats? Don't mind being alone? Do strange events happen when you least expect them? Then you must be a Murakami reader! Share your love for Murakami-san here."

*Writers Almost-Anonymous*

"A group for all those who love to write, you know who you are: the girl with pens on her hair (there are currently 7 in mine  :Smile:  ) or the guy who just can't stop writing (can't we sat carpal tunel  :FRlol:  this group is for y'all ♥"

More information on Social Clubs

----------


## Scheherazade

Don't forget to vote in our Summer Poetry Contest! 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=36660

----------


## Poetess

Hey guys, what happened to www.online-poetry.com?

----------


## Scheherazade

Don't forget to vote in our August Short Story Contest! 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=36922

----------


## wilbur lim

Why don't we have create our forum newspaper daily?It would be stimulating and piquant!I look forward to it.

~Wilbur's comment~

*TODAY'S break and hot news!*

I hereby would love to share with you my anecdote.Some people around my home is psychotic.I heard people shouting like berserk,probably a quarrel and a spat.Share your perspective whether you had this situation happen around your neighbourhood.

Subsequently,the Literature Network Forum has been inactive since today(1,September,2008).Wondering why is that so currently.No vast amount of new post and replies.

*And this had terminated!Stay tune to the subsequent newspaper!*

----------


## Nightshade

Well that was one of the original purposes of the crier it just nevre came to be... 
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Scheherazade

Virtual 

Kitkats 

for anyone who votes! 


> Don't forget to vote in our August Short Story Contest! 
> 
> http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=36922

----------


## wilbur lim

Updates of the forum

The forum book club has commenced to have new nominations- October / Germany Reading Poll,September / Russia Reading: The Idiot by Dostoevskyand November / India Reading Nominations.
Be affirmative to partake them though you might be busy,for even reading a sentence of a book would make you intellectual.

Thank you,you have come to the termination of it.

----------


## sprinks

Love a good movie? Have a good idea for a movie? Want to criticize every aspect of the film industry? Then come join the *Movie Buffs and Lovers!* social group!  :Biggrin:  http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?groupid=33

I would just wait for Scher to do her thing and update the lists, but it's on the second page of groups and so I'm just letting people know about it!  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I would just wait for Scher to do her thing and update the lists, but it's on the second page of groups and so I'm just letting people know about it!


Thank you, Sprinks! I will update the list soon.  :Smile:

----------


## wilbur lim

Show thy phenomenon of partaking 'http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=32624Put in a good word'.

----------


## Scheherazade

Last 30 hours to vote in our Book Club proposal poll!

----------


## Scheherazade

You can now submit your stories for the October elimination of 2008 (the last one for this year) Short Story Competition.

The deadline for submissions is September 30th.

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=31482

----------


## Niamh

Like writing poetry?
fancy a try at the new Subject Peotry contest? (unofficial) then go here!
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=38056Also dont forget to vote in the November India reading poll!
http://www.online-literature.com/for...t=37768&page=3
And also The Genre of the Month! make it interesting!
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=38026

----------


## Scheherazade

Hope your day is scary and fun! 


We are also having a Halloween avatar competition. You can vote for the member whose Halloween avatar you like best by PMing me by November 2nd (GMT). 

Please write "Halloween avatar - [Name of the user whose avatar you like best]" in the subject line of your PM.

PS: The votes will be confidential and only the number of votes each avatar receives will be announced at the end of the voting period.

----------


## Scheherazade

2008 LitNet Short Story Competition Final!

 Help us choose the winner!

Please vote!

----------


## Scheherazade

Don't forget to submit your poems for our Valentine's Day Poetry Contest!

  http://www.online-literature.com/for...881#post658881

----------


## Scheherazade

Don't forget to vote in our February Short Story Contest! 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...372#post673372

----------


## Scheherazade

*We are having a poll to determine the "most Romantic literary hero of all times". 

Please PM your nominations to me by March 7th(subject line: Romantic hero).

Three nominations per member, please.*

----------


## Niamh

cool!

----------


## eyemaker

this sounds nice.

----------


## Virgil

Is there a definition as to what a Romantic hero is?  :Wink:

----------


## eyemaker

I wiki-ed it Virg. I'm reffering myself to this definition  :Smile: 



> a literary archetype referring to a character that rejects established norms and conventions, has been rejected by society, and has the self as the center of his or her own existence


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romantic_hero

----------


## Scheherazade

> I wiki-ed it Virg. I'm reffering myself to this definition 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romantic_hero


I kind of like this definition too, eyemaker.


> Is there a definition as to what a Romantic hero is?


Actually, the nominations we receive will also tell us how our members define a romantic hero as well, I think  :Smile: 

*Please do not forget to PM me your "romantic hero" nominations by March 7th.*

----------


## Scheherazade

Please vote in our February Short Story Contest

and

help us break the tie! 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...372#post673372

----------


## Niamh

Darn! I forgot about the romantic heros!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Darn! I forgot about the romantic heros!


Never too late!  :Wink: 

You can still send in your nominations.

----------


## kiz_paws

> I wiki-ed it Virg. I'm reffering myself to this definition 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a literary archetype referring to a character that rejects established norms and conventions, has been rejected by society, and has the self as the center of his or her own existence
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romantic_hero


Thanks for this, *eye*, found it helpful with my nominations.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Let's break a record!

----------


## Scheherazade

Do you like Shakespeare? 

Please vote for the play you would like to read!

----------


## Scheherazade

Please vote in our April Short Story Contest
 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=43182

----------


## subterranean

Breaking news!

There might be a freaking awesome Litnetters get together this coming May.  :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

Are you bored?

Can't find something to do during the weekend?

Why don't you vote in our April Short Story Contest?
 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=43182

----------


## Scheherazade

You can now submit your stories for the June elimination of 2009 Short Story Competition.

The deadline for submissions is May 31st.

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=40700

----------


## Nightshade

I will now be hosting live reads again. Starting hopefully the 21st June, themed Summer. 
Anyone who wants to join in please see this thread leave your mark and suggest a short story that is available online!
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=44136

----------


## Nikhar

Litnetters almost forgot that this thread existed!

----------


## Niamh

If anyone is interested in joining in the new Jane Austen Book Club please follow the link below.  :Biggrin: 
Cheers!
http://www.online-literature.com/for...t=45670&page=2

----------


## Scheherazade

Don't forget to vote in our August Short Story Contest! 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=46029

----------


## Scheherazade

To all those charitable people out there! 

Help The Atheist raise money for ChildFund:

http://www.childfundchallenge.co.nz/TheRecruiter/


We are waiting to see the photos, The Atheist!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Zee.

Okay i hope i'm doing this right in posting this here ...

If anyone is interested in joining the "Jane Austen Bookclub" here's the link

http://www.online-literature.com/for...148#post783148


we have finished up with Persuasion and have just now started on Sense and Sensibility 

 :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Please visit our new Autumn Poetry Competition!

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=47225

----------


## Scheherazade

Please vote in our October Short Story Contest! 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...800#post798800

----------


## Scheherazade

2009 LitNet Short Story Competition Final!

 Help us choose the winner!

Last three days:

Please vote!

----------


## Scheherazade

*Please vote in our February Short Story Contest

and

help us choose a winner!*  

http://www.online-literature.com/for...905#post838905

----------


## Scheherazade

Don't forget to vote in our April Short Story Contest! 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=52091

----------


## Nikhar

Some people have reported, on the condition of remaining anonymous, that Scher is misusing the power endowed upon her by using reallly big fonts and in all sorts of different colours. Now, that's bad!  :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

You can now submit your stories for the June elimination of 2010 Short Story Competition.

The deadline for submissions is May 31st.

http://www.online-literature.com/for...232#post893232

----------


## Scheherazade

Viewing Club: We will be watching "The Prestige" in 4 hours and 30 minutes!

----------


## Scheherazade

Viewing club members: http://www.online-literature.com/for...1#gmessage5371

----------


## motherhubbard

I'm going to have to start keeping up with that. I'd love to watch a movie with my lit net friends

----------


## Scheherazade

> I'm going to have to start keeping up with that. I'd love to watch a movie with my lit net friends


I will take that as a promise for the next showing, MH!  :Smilewinkgrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

You can now submit your stories for the August elimination of 2010 Short Story Competition.

The deadline for submissions is July 31st.

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=49792

----------


## Scheherazade

*Short Story Club*

----------


## Scheherazade

Last 10 days to vote in our August Short Story Contest! 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=54824

----------


## Scheherazade

Don't forget to vote in our October Short Story Contest! 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=56395

----------


## Scheherazade

WE NEED YOU!



Vote in our Halloween Poetry Contest '10!

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=56502

----------


## Virgil

I voted.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I voted.


Thank you, Virgil!

Can we expect you to repeat your outstanding performance in the "Halloween Poetry Competition" here as well?

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

~ Short Story Competition Final 2010 ~


Please read the stories and vote here.

----------


## Scheherazade

~ Last 2 days to cast your votes!

Short Story Competition Final 2010 ~


Please read the stories and vote here.

----------


## Scheherazade

*Congratulations to MarkBastable, who is the winner of 

Literature Network Short Story Competition 2010!*

You can now submit your entries for the February elimination round.

----------


## Scheherazade

*Looking for a new year resolution?*

Come and join us!

----------


## Scheherazade

* 
~~~ Annual Short Story Competition ~~~*

----------


## Scheherazade

We will be watching "When the Wind Blows" on April 9th.

Please let us know if you would like to join us!

http://www.online-literature.com/for...2#gmessage5892

----------


## Scheherazade

*"When the Wind Blows" is available on Youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EbsrJuAoQo


See you all movie watchers in 10 hours' time!

http://www.online-literature.com/for...2#gmessage5892*

----------


## Scheherazade

Last two days to vote in our Short Story Competition.

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=60478

----------


## Scheherazade

*If you like to watch "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof", 

please join us here in 11 hours' time.*

----------


## Scheherazade

Don't forget to vote in our June Short Story Competition! 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...62#post1040262

----------


## Scheherazade

*Would you like to watch "It Happened One Night" with us on August 20th?




http://www.online-literature.com/for...cussionid=1439*

----------


## Scheherazade

*Because our last viewing was so popular, 

we have decided to have another one soon after!


Come and join us on September 3rd if you would like to watch:


Black Swan*

----------


## The Comedian

As of this posting, I love that the "LitNet Photo Album" thread appears just above the "Public Nudity" thread. Makes me laugh every time scroll through the General Chat.

----------


## Scheherazade

~ Book Club Proposal 2012 ~

----------


## Scheherazade

Come and vote in our October Elimination!

----------


## Scheherazade

Have you read _The Road_ by McCarthy?

Why not join us if you have not already?

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=64919

----------


## Scheherazade

*Please don't forget to take part in 2012 Book Club Poll!*

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=64956

----------


## Scheherazade

*Don't forget to vote in our Short Story Competition Final!*

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=65275

----------


## Scheherazade

*R e m i n d e r 

Please note that as of today, only images post as thumbnails will be allowed in the discussion threads. 

The pictures posted in the Photo Album or Pictures Taken By You threads can be posted in their original sizes as usual.

Images that are not in thumbnails will be removed without further notification.*

----------


## Scheherazade

*Last day to vote in our Short Story Competition Final!*

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=65275

----------


## Scheherazade

*Congratulations to the writer of "Forever Young", MarkBastable, the winner of 2011 Short Story Competition.

I would like to thank everyone who took part in the competition as well as those who have been reading and voting throughout the year.

Looking forward to reading more stories in 2012!*

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=65275

----------


## Scheherazade

Would you like to watch 'The Rum Diary' with us tonight?

http://www.online-literature.com/for...cussionid=6643

----------


## Scheherazade

2012 Book Club Proposal Poll

----------


## Scheherazade

*Please don't forget to take part in 2013 Authors Poll!*

http://www.online-literature.com/for...h-Reading-Poll

----------


## Scheherazade

*If you are looking forward to reading a book during Christmas holidays, 

why not join us at the Book Club! 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ng-Nominations*

----------


## Scheherazade

*~

Would you like to read a Henry James book in February?

~*

----------


## Scheherazade

*Come, ye bookworms!

Join us in our Christmas Reading!*

----------


## Scheherazade

*~

Congratulations 

to 

Bluehound, 

who is the winner 

of

Short Story Competition '14

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ition-Final-14

~*

----------

